# Server und GOA's Pünktlichkeit



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Hi Leute sind bei euch auch die Server immer noch down?, weil mir kommt es so vor wenn man mal die Foren liest dass WAR meist nur Spieler verliert weil GOA enorm unpünklich ist...
Beispiel: Heute: 15:00 - 16:00 Patch / Nun sind wer 18:40 und die Server laufen immer noch net?
Und das  aller geilste finde ich dass, sie zu faul sind um eine neue Nachicht dahin zu schreiben dass es Probleme gibt und die Wartungszeiten verlängert wird auf...

Das ist kein gutes System die Leute im unklaren zu lassen und es wäre sowieso besser gewessen wenn sie das so wie bei WOW von 03:00 bis 11:00 machen würden dann sind die Leute nämlich net am PC und sind net so genervt das sie net zocken können...

Die Open Beta ist schon kurz ausgefallen mit den ganzen Problemen... die selber von GOA provoziert wurden... Da kann man doch sicher ein wenig Kompetenz ( im Sinne durch die HP die Spieler auf dem neusten Stand halten ), Verständnis und Pünktlichkeit verlangen oder?

Meiner Meinung nach hat WAR ein grosse Zukunft wenn sie es richtig machen aber wenn es so weiter geht wird ein gutes Spiel zum flopp und alle zocken wieder WOW denn da ist Kompetenz und alles vorhanden...


----------



## d3nn!X (12. September 2008)

dicken /sign

das hat sogar WoW immer hinbekommen ...

wenn goa gerade dabei ist ein großes spiel aufzubauen und spieler zu gewinnen ist es anfangs wichtig alles richtig zu machen und die spieler am laufen zu halten ..aber man wird sehen.


----------



## Dilan (12. September 2008)

Noch so einer..... IB4C


----------



## Crouc (12. September 2008)

Was hat Blizzard hinbekommen? ganz sicher nciht die zeiten eingehalten am start


----------



## Clarion (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat WAR ein grosse Zukunft wenn sie es richtig machen aber wenn es so weiter geht wird ein gutes Spiel zum flopp und alle zocken wieder WOW denn da ist Kompetenz und alles vorhanden...



vielleicht trennt man sich ja auch von goa. aber das kompetenz bei blizzard vorhanden ist, halte ich für ein genauso großes gerücht


----------



## Seelentot (12. September 2008)

Zur zeit kann ich noch drüber hinweg sehen weil sie bestimmt viel zu tun haben ABER ab Release wird sowas unverzeihlich sein nicht wenigstens eine News zu veröffentlich!


----------



## Yipman (12. September 2008)

Sowas hat GOA schon bei DaoC net hinbekommen, leider. Und durch solche Fehltritte das Spiel mit dem bestem PvP ruiniert. Wobei WAR echt gute Chancen hat, was ganz großes zu werden.


----------



## d3nn!X (12. September 2008)

hab über 3 jahre wow seit der beta gespielt und kenne alle inhalte und ich weiss wie oft es probleme und verspätungen gab...aber wenigstens gabs beim einloggen zu 90% immer ne information. AUCH in der Beta.

Naja möchte auch keineswegs WoW mit WAR vergleichen und WAR kritisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Clarion schrieb:


> vielleicht trennt man sich ja auch von goa. aber das kompetenz bei blizzard vorhanden ist, halte ich für ein genauso großes gerücht



Also ich konnte noch nie meckern bei Blizzard ich wurde immer höfflich beraten und habe immer geholfen bekommen, und bei denen wird immer alles sofort angekündigt falls etwas länger dauert


----------



## Tuplow5156 (12. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> wenn goa gerade dabei ist ein großes spiel aufzubauen



eine wagemutige Aussage da Mythic das große Spiel aufbauen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Topic: Es stimmt schon, die Zeiten wo sie patchen sind ungünstig und nun wartet man schon seit Stunden darauf das die Server wieder laufen. Bisher auch nur wegen einem Patch der 33mb groß ist. Ich sag sowas nicht häufig aber die Inkompetenz bekommt man schon etwas zu spüren.


----------



## Bruce Benner (12. September 2008)

sorry aber muss sein, mal wieder ganz toll , habe mir extra heute abend zeit genommen da ja angeblich ab 16-17 uhr die server wieder online sein sollten. nun sitze ich hier rum und warte. menno ey.
die könnten ja wenigstens mal eine nachricht auf der page schreiben wann es weiter geht.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (12. September 2008)

So ein 33MB-Patch kann einen schon ganz schön ins Trudeln bringen. ;> 

GOA ftl.


----------



## Gwelwen (12. September 2008)

_"Meiner Meinung nach hat WAR ein grosse Zukunft wenn sie es richtig machen aber wenn es so weiter geht wird ein gutes Spiel zum flopp und alle zocken wieder WOW denn *da ist Kompetenz und alles vorhanden*... "_

you made my day ...

... sorry aber selten so gelacht - Kompetenz und Kundenfreundlichkeit bei Blizzards WehOhWeh, ne is klar. Das spiel hab ich in der CB in der OB und fast 3 Jahre in der Final gespielt und soll ich dir was sagen ... das ganze gejammere und gequieke wie hier vor WAR Release hatten wir doch schon 2003/2004 beim WoW Release. Wer mir erzählen will das es nicht so war ... bitte gebt Gas.

So langsam kann man sich das Forum hier echt abschminken bei den geistigen Dünnfluss der in einer Tour getextet wird. Am Beispiellosesten sind diese genialen Vergleiche von WoW (das ja nun ma schon X fach gepatched wurde - an die alten Bugs will ich im Traum nicht mehr denken) und WAR (nicht mal offiziell erschienen).

Na ich lass mich gleich gerne Flamen - aber hier liest sich fast jeder Thread wie das WoW Forum. Ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt das die ganzen Jammerscharen weg bleiben, denn DANN wird WAR ein geiles Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun viel Spaß beim "Diskutieren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



@ Black_Hawk sry ist kein persönlicher Angriff auf dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Also ich spiele im mom noch die Red Alert 3 Beta von EA und da gibt es keine Probleme wenn EA das ganz alleine machen würde, wären da glaube ich keine Probleme bis dass sie vielleicht das Balance versauen mit einem Patch und es dann Beheben wie bei Tiberium Wars...


----------



## Nosar (12. September 2008)

So und jetzt dürft ihr mal alle die Augen schließen und euch vorstellen was für nen riesen hals die von mythic haben.
Ich glaube das es da noch funken wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie haben ein super Spiel *persönliche meinung* gemacht, da sieben Jahre harte arbeit reingesteckt und dan versauch GOA das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/sign für den first post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## hartek (12. September 2008)

GOA halt. War schon bei DAoC ein einziger Gammelhaufen. Keine Ahnung warum man sich wieder fuer diese Firma entschieden hat ...

Bei LotRo wurden die Spieler diesbezueglich verwoehnt, immer korrekt informiert und wenn man ein Ticket mit Problemen im Spiel aufmachte war innerhalb von meist nicht mal 15min ein Gamemaster zur Stelle der einen hilfreich zur Seite stand.


----------



## pastranora (12. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> dicken /sign
> 
> das hat sogar WoW immer hinbekommen ...
> 
> wenn goa gerade dabei ist ein großes spiel aufzubauen und spieler zu gewinnen ist es anfangs wichtig alles richtig zu machen und die spieler am laufen zu halten ..aber man wird sehen.



Wenn ihr WoW so geil findet dann spielt es doch. &#1058;&#1072;&#1082; &#1041;&#1086;&#1075; &#1093;&#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1090;

Leute das ist immer noch ne Beta. Und wer DAoC kennt weis Mythic arbeitet lieber an den Problemen als doof über die zu schwaffeln.
Wie letzten von Goa gesagt wurde warum über einen Furtz schreiben der sich schon verzogen hat.  Die Server werden wieder on sein
wenn es so weit ist. Dann erfahrt ihr auch was das Problem war oder wollt ihr schnell mal hinfahren und helfen?

Die meisten Beleidigen GOA oder Mythic eh nur sobald sie das Problem kennen und sagen " Och sind die wieder ... " Das wurde bei dem Teletubbie Spiel names WoW 
ja viel Besser gelöst


----------



## Luvadea (12. September 2008)

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die wieder was vermaselt haben


----------



## Sarasish (12. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> wenn goa gerade dabei ist ein großes spiel aufzubauen und spieler zu gewinnen ist es anfangs wichtig alles richtig zu machen und die spieler am laufen zu halten ..aber man wird sehen.



Das hat GOA schon bei DAoC vergeigt .. hat schon sein Grund warum da kaum noch Spieler sind...


----------



## Slayne` (12. September 2008)

/close plz .... 

sowas kann am anfang passieren, da trägt goa wenig schuld ... die wissen halt nicht genau wielange es dauert den patch aufzuspielen, die lernen bestimmt aus dieser erfahrung!


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (12. September 2008)

Die Leute Meckern hier als würden se Geld zahlen für die Beta... omg... Alles Jammerlappen....


----------



## Slayne` (12. September 2008)

Sarasish schrieb:


> Das hat GOA schon bei DAoC vergeigt .. hat schon sein Grund warum da kaum noch Spieler sind...




ja, es hat seinen grund warum bei daoc kaum mehr spieler sind, das liegt aber vielmehr daran, dass das spiel schon 7 jahre alt ist und mythic bei den addons viel vergeigt hat .. an goa liegt das nicht wirklich, das kann man so nicht stehen lassen .. goa hat bei daoc vieles verbockt, aber die aktuellen spielerzahlen kann man ihnen beim besten willen nicht in die schuhe schieben .. das hat andere faktoren!


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Gwelwen schrieb:


> @ Black_Hawk sry ist kein persönlicher Angriff auf dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja schon verstanden aber du musst verstehen dass ich jetzt die ganze Zeit gewartet habe und die Beta schon so extrem kurz ist da ist es normal dass ich und viele andere nervös werden weil wir das Spiel antesten wollen wenn wir schon die CE oder SE vorbestellt haben^^


----------



## hartek (12. September 2008)

schon - klar. Aber anderseits sollt es doch kein Problem sein, mal eine Zeile in die News zu schreiben. Das gehoert einfach zum Service und man sieht ja selbst wie der Community soetwas aufstoesst.


----------



## Lamboo (12. September 2008)

pastranora schrieb:


> Wenn ihr WoW so geil findet dann spielt es doch. &#1058;&#1072;&#1082; &#1041;&#1086;&#1075; &#1093;&#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1090;
> 
> Leute das ist immer noch ne Beta. Und wer DAoC kennt weis Mythic arbeitet lieber an den Problemen als doof über die zu schwaffeln.
> Wie letzten von Goa gesagt wurde warum über einen Furtz schreiben der sich schon verzogen hat.  Die Server werden wieder on sein
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, wie oft das nun erwähnt wurde ..

WAR IST KEINE BETA MEHR, es hat GOLDTSATUS !


----------



## Lezander (12. September 2008)

Sarasish schrieb:


> Das hat GOA schon bei DAoC vergeigt .. hat schon sein Grund warum da kaum noch Spieler sind...




Die Jahrzehnte alte Grafik, die maroden Server und der Umstand das man nach 7 jahren mal was anderes spielen will hat natürlich nichts damit zutun..


----------



## BurnInHell (12. September 2008)

He Black_Hawk von welchen film ist der avatar ? ..


----------



## Vaedryn (12. September 2008)

Also ich zock seit 2 Stunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valax (12. September 2008)

hartek schrieb:


> schon - klar. Aber anderseits sollt es doch kein Problem sein, mal eine Zeile in die News zu schreiben. Das gehoert einfach zum Service und man sieht ja selbst wie der Community soetwas aufstoesst.


Super - 10 Millionen Kunden trotz beschissenster Informationspolitik im MMO Genre ever .. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (12. September 2008)

Slayne` schrieb:


> /close plz ....
> 
> sowas kann am anfang passieren, da trägt goa wenig schuld ... die wissen halt nicht genau wielange es dauert den patch aufzuspielen, die lernen bestimmt aus dieser erfahrung!



Jojo datt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GOA sind keine Neulinge...


----------



## parental (12. September 2008)

WoW hats immer hinbekommen? *weglach*
Die Server werden um 11 Uhr erreichbar sein.
Die Server werden um 13:30 parieser Zeit erreichbar sein.
Die Server werden um 15 Uhr parieser Zeit erreichbar sein.
Die Server werden um 19 Uhr erreichbar sein.

Es sind unerwartete komplikationen enstanden die Server werden um 22 Uhr erreichbar sein.

.....
für sowas habe ich Geld bezahlt.
Whint noch nicht rum es ist DIE BETA! Ihr zahlt NICHTS ! Also heult erst rum, wenn ihr auch Monatlich dafür bezahlt.
So far.


----------



## Karzack (12. September 2008)

jo das ist echt scheiße heute hats endlich geklappt das mal alle meine freunde mit denen ich auch richtig war zocke sein beta acc hat und da sind die server down natoll -.- Ich mein wie soll das laufen wenn die richtigen server on sind? Die leute abends um 8 nerven weil die server für 12 stunden off sind weil die von goa zu blöd sind den Power knopf zudrücken? Das is echt zum kotzen! Naja auch nen /sign @ topic 


Goa trifft Warhammer kritisch für 414


----------



## Gwelwen (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Ja schon verstanden aber du musst verstehen dass ich jetzt die ganze Zeit gewartet habe und die Beta schon so extrem kurz ist da ist es normal dass ich und viele andere nervös werden weil wir das Spiel antesten wollen wenn wir schon die CE oder SE vorbestellt haben^^



schon klar, was meinste wie heiss ich bin... bin schon 12 Monate auf Entzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es ist nun mal so: It´s done when it´s done

Mal im Ernst das Spiel Released am 18ten - die Headstarttermine werden wohl auch gehalten werden, es kommt vorher nen dicker Patch und wohl jede Woche beim Wartungstermin wohl auch noch Patches. Alles in allem wird es wohl 2-3 Monate dauern bis alles sauber läuft aber so ist es halt nun Mal. 

It´s just a game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (12. September 2008)

Crouc schrieb:


> Was hat Blizzard hinbekommen? ganz sicher nciht die zeiten eingehalten am start



sogar heute klappt es nicht immer mit Terminen^^

Aber im Ernst ich hoffe mal das GOA in Zukunft nichtmehr so viel Mist baut so das WAR auch zu einem guten MMO werden kann, wozu es wirklich das Potenzial hat


----------



## Mitril99 (12. September 2008)

/close 

und regt euch doch bitte ned immer wegen jedem scheiss so auf!!!!!
wow hatte sogar während des normalen betriebes (also nicht wie hier und jetzt in der OPEN BETA) einen tagelangen (glaub waren 2 oder 3 tage) komplettausfall der server wo wirklich gar nix mehr ging!!

aber ihr seid ja bestimmt alle top in eurem beruf macht nie fehler und hattet in der schule nur 1en......


----------



## Vaedryn (12. September 2008)

Lamboo schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie oft das nun erwähnt wurde ..
> 
> WAR IST KEINE BETA MEHR, es hat GOLDTSATUS !




Ich weiß nicht wie oft es schon erwähnt wurde , BIS MORGEN SPIELEN WIR OPEN BETA ,Hauptsache die Luft scheppert


----------



## Yasp (12. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Die Leute Meckern hier als würden se Geld zahlen für die Beta... omg... Alles Jammerlappen....



Collector´s Edition gekauft, also zahle ich somit auch für meine "garantierte" Teilnahme an der
open beta die sage und schreibe ja auch nur 2 Tage später angefangen hat.

Headstart ist in wenigen Tagen und das Spiel ist noch die reinste Baustelle...


----------



## Gromthar (12. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> dicken /sign
> 
> das hat sogar WoW immer hinbekommen ...
> 
> wenn goa gerade dabei ist ein großes spiel aufzubauen und spieler zu gewinnen ist es anfangs wichtig alles richtig zu machen und die spieler am laufen zu halten ..aber man wird sehen.


Also ich erinnere mich da an ganz andere Zeiten in WoW. Clientabstürze im 5 Minuten-Takt. ID Probleme in Raidinstanzen über mehrere Monate. Nicht online kommende Server über 3 Tage nach irgendeinem Patch. 

Wird schon, Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atilla86 (12. September 2008)

sry leute aber  ich kann net nachvollziehen warum ihr schonwieder so angepisst seit!

Die beta ist dafür gemacht die server zu testen, und wenn es da probleme gibt ist das normal.
Wenn alles in ordnung wäre weren die server schon längst wieder da!

Das is kein headstart oder release, also alles halb schlimm wen das jetzt vorkommt als in ein paar tagen.

Und ja ich war auch angepisst das es für mich auc erst am Montag abend losging, und wenn sich leute da aufregen find ich verständlich, aber net bei serverprobs!


----------



## MF2888 (12. September 2008)

einer "nerdiger" als der andere hier


----------



## d3nn!X (12. September 2008)

öhm jo...JEDER von goa weiss dass sich mindesten 80% der spieler von der BETA ein gesamtbild machen wie dann die tatsächliche version sein wird.

und goa hatte auch vor das spiel zu präsentieren und man kann nicht immer sagen das ist noch ne BETA ..beta hat normal nichts mit dem service zu tun sondern um bugs zu beheben das gameplay zu testen und kunden zu werben.


----------



## Sarasish (12. September 2008)

Slayne` schrieb:


> /close plz ....
> 
> sowas kann am anfang passieren, da trägt goa wenig schuld ... die wissen halt nicht genau wielange es dauert den patch aufzuspielen, die lernen bestimmt aus dieser erfahrung!



Wie ANFANG ?? Die haben das bei DAoC über Jahre hinweg kaputt gemacht .. hatten genug Zeit sich drauf vorzubereiten usw ... Nach jedem Patch war das Game über Wochen Buggy und immer kamen die selben Antworten wie hier auch.. Techniker arbeiten dran , Putze hat den Kaffee über den Server gekippt und was weiß ich ... Es ist nicht das Erste Onlinegame von denen und die Jungs sind gut eingespielt. Aber Goa verwaltet nurmal die Server und da hackt es GEWALTIG ..


----------



## Usiel (12. September 2008)

Der Support Ingame bei DAOC lief wunderbar ... jedenfalls unter Sterni, da kann ich mal überhaupt nicht meckern. 
Was GOA angeht muss ich den Vortextern zustimmen, die waren schon damals schlecht. Hoffentlich trennt man sich, relativ schnell, von dem Sauhaufen.


----------



## Lezander (12. September 2008)

Yasp schrieb:


> Collector´s Edition gekauft, also zahle ich somit auch für meine "garantierte" Teilnahme an der
> open beta die sage und schreibe ja auch nur 2 Tage später angefangen hat.
> 
> Headstart ist in wenigen Tagen und das Spiel ist noch die reinste Baustelle...




Kann es sein das Weibsvolk anwesend ist?


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> He Black_Hawk von welchen film ist der avatar ? ..


kA weiss das nicht mehr...

Und noch an die anderen¨!

ICH FINDE DER ERSTE EINDRUCK DER EIN SPIELER VON EINEM GAME HAT IST DER WICHTIGSTE UND WENN DIE ES SO VERGEIGEN MIT SERVICE U.S.W? NE DANN IST DER ERSTE EINDRUCK SCHLECHT UND DIE VERKAUFSZAHLEN GEHEN IN DEN KELLER¨!

Wie oft hab ich schon hier gelesen:
Ich hab kein Bock mehr und mir die CE/SE abbestellt... Die können sowas gar net verwalten...


----------



## d3nn!X (12. September 2008)

@mitril 99

blizzard hat die 2 tage ersetzt..


----------



## parental (12. September 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> einer "nerdiger" als der andere hier


Du ja wohl auch, sonst hättest du an einem Freitag Abend um 19 Uhr etwas anderes zu tun, als scheisse im Buffed Forum rumzustöbern und deine nutzlosen komments dazu abzugeben.


----------



## pastranora (12. September 2008)

Yasp schrieb:


> Collector´s Edition gekauft, also zahle ich somit auch für meine "garantierte" Teilnahme an der
> open beta die sage und schreibe ja auch nur 2 Tage später angefangen hat.
> 
> Headstart ist in wenigen Tagen und das Spiel ist noch die reinste Baustelle...



Sorry das jetzt zu Sagen aber wer sich auf sowas einläst ist selber D.....
Und die Definition von Beta sollten sich einige mal durchlesen, btw du nimmst ja an der Beta teil
steht bei dem Kauf  irgendwo das du dann auch spielen kannst?

SE edition reicht vollkommen aus ist auch billiger


----------



## Lezander (12. September 2008)

Sarasish schrieb:


> Wie ANFANG ?? Die haben das bei DAoC über Jahre hinweg kaputt gemacht .. hatten genug Zeit sich drauf vorzubereiten usw ... Nach jedem Patch war das Game über Wochen Buggy und immer kamen die selben Antworten wie hier auch.. Techniker arbeiten dran , Putze hat den Kaffee über den Server gekippt und was weiß ich ... Es ist nicht das Erste Onlinegame von denen und die Jungs sind gut eingespielt. Aber Goa verwaltet nurmal die Server und da hackt es GEWALTIG ..




danke das du mit einem weiteren sinnlosen post den fast wortgleichen inhalt von ca. 50 anderen posts und foren zusammengefasst hast.


----------



## karlos123 (12. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Nerd Community,

das hier ist eine Beta.
Wenn es etwas länger dauert, dauert es länger weil noch etwas gemacht wird.
Es geht hier um verbesserungen und nicht um euch Spielspaß zu ermöglichen.

Von demher , Mythic, Goa macht was ihr wollt.
Denn ich weiß das es besser wird dadurch.

So Long


----------



## pulla_man (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Hi Leute sind bei euch auch die Server immer noch down?, weil mir kommt es so vor wenn man mal die Foren liest dass WAR meist nur Spieler verliert weil GOA enorm unpünklich ist...
> Beispiel: Heute: 15:00 - 16:00 Patch / Nun sind wer 18:40 und die Server laufen immer noch net?
> Und das  aller geilste finde ich dass, sie zu faul sind um eine neue Nachicht dahin zu schreiben dass es Probleme gibt und die Wartungszeiten verlängert wird auf...
> 
> ...



du weisst schon, das du zur zeit umsonst spielst und froh drüber sein solltest die möglichkeit zu haben das spiel zu testen wie und ob es dir gefällt und so entscheiden kannst ob du es kaufen willst oder nicht. hättest du die möglichkeit nicht und kaufst es dir und stellst fest, dass es dir nicht gefällt hst du 50 euro rausgehauen. so hast du die möglichkeit festzustellen ob es dir gefällt, sollte dies nicht der fall sein sparst dir 50 euro. also stop crying like a little girl und sei froh, dass du überhaupt zocken konntest vor dem release


----------



## MF2888 (12. September 2008)

parental schrieb:


> Du ja wohl auch, sonst hättest du an einem Freitag Abend um 19 Uhr etwas anderes zu tun, als scheisse im Buffed Forum rumzustöbern und deine nutzlosen komments dazu abzugeben.




Du hast den Nerdsuperpreis gewonnen. GZ


----------



## atilla86 (12. September 2008)

Yasp schrieb:


> Headstart ist in wenigen Tagen und das Spiel ist noch die reinste Baustelle...



Omg, das spiel ist für ne Beta wunderbar in schuss!!!

Noch nie AoC gespielt wa?

Oder WOW kurz nach release, da war das spiel net annähernt so weit. der Jäger zB war fast unspielbar!


----------



## Gutebesserung (12. September 2008)

Ok was wäre euch lieber? Das sie bei Problemen sofort alles fallen lassen und eine News schreiben oder das sie das Ding richten und dann eine News schreiben?


----------



## d3nn!X (12. September 2008)

wieso soll man froh sein um ne beta testen zu dürfen oO das ist ein werbezweck zugunsten mythic/goa ..wenn sie dass nicht machen würden , dann wäre WAR nicht das was es ist.


----------



## Kinjar (12. September 2008)

ich seh das mittlereweile wie die meisten hier GOA scheint total überfordert damit zu sein die server am leben zu halten nen patch aufzuspielen what ever.
Ich mein in amiland laufen die server seit geraumer zeit wieder und die zocken in ruhe weiter.
Ich hoffe Mythic trennt sich von GOA und sucht sich nen richtigen provider der ahnung davon hat!


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Mitril99 schrieb:


> und regt euch doch bitte ned immer wegen jedem scheiss so auf!!!!!
> wow hatte sogar während des normalen betriebes (also nicht wie hier und jetzt in der OPEN BETA) einen tagelangen (glaub waren 2 oder 3 tage) komplettausfall der server wo wirklich gar nix mehr ging!!



WOW hat auch 10 millionen Spieler da sind laufen die Server 24/24 Stunden auf hochleistung und GOA hat jetzt in Europa vllt 200000 und da geht nix???


----------



## parental (12. September 2008)

Danke für den Nerdpreis, leider brauche ich ihn nicht, da ich die bedeutung von Nerd im Gegensatz zu dir kenne:>


----------



## Vaedryn (12. September 2008)

yeal11 schrieb:


> wie ihr euch alle ins höschen macht... chillt und macht was anderes




Das geht doch nicht, die wollen doch alle noch vorm zu Bett gehen spielen, also mein Sohn ist 3 und geht um 20 Uhr ins Bett, daher schätze ich das der Großteil hier max um 20.30 folgen muss, daher verstehe Ich die Aufregung wenn die Zeit eng wird, haben wir Nachsicht ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quwerth (12. September 2008)

GOA war und ist nie besonders herausragend gewesen! Warum das so ist weiß keiner, vielleicht weil an guten Leuten gespart wird. Da man GOA braucht um War zu spielen muss man sich damit abfinden.

Floppen wird es nicht, es wird Leute von AOC zu war ziehen und einige dazu bringen wow und War zu zocken. Leute die nur PVE in wow spielen sollten die Finger weg lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das der Start von War So reibungslos läuft denkt wohl keiner, aber das hab ich auch bis her nur bei HDRO gesehen, was meiner Meinung nach am besten an gelaufen ist.


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> du weisst schon, das du zur zeit umsonst spielst und froh drüber sein solltest die möglichkeit zu haben das spiel zu testen wie und ob es dir gefällt und so entscheiden kannst ob du es kaufen willst oder nicht. hättest du die möglichkeit nicht und kaufst es dir und stellst fest, dass es dir nicht gefällt hst du 50 euro rausgehauen. so hast du die möglichkeit festzustellen ob es dir gefällt, sollte dies nicht der fall sein sparst dir 50 euro. also stop crying like a little girl und sei froh, dass du überhaupt zocken konntest vor dem release



Ich hab mir die SE vorbestellt damit ich nen BETA KEY krieg...


----------



## d3nn!X (12. September 2008)

kümmer dich lieber um deinen  3 jährigen sohn als dumme kommentare hier abzulassen und in foren rumzuhängen


----------



## MF2888 (12. September 2008)

parental schrieb:


> Danke für den Nerdpreis, leider brauche ich ihn nicht, da ich die bedeutung von Nerd im Gegensatz zu dir kenne:>


 Das glaub ich dir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Das geht doch nicht, die wollen doch alle noch vorm zu Bett gehen spielen, also mein Sohn ist 3 und geht um 20 Uhr ins Bett, daher schätze ich das der Großteil hier max um 20.30 folgen muss, daher verstehe Ich die Aufregung wenn die Zeit eng wird, haben wir Nachsicht ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


xD der ist gut^^ Aber ich hab keinen Bock um 2 uhr in der Nacht zu zocken weil ich dann seit 2 stunden schlafe damit ich morgens ne Fahrradtour machen kann^^ Reallife ftw


----------



## _Miche_ (12. September 2008)

Macht doch mal eine Unterschriftenaktion, vielleicht hilfts was...

Groß machen kannst sonst eh nix


----------



## karlos123 (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> WOW hat auch 10 millionen Spieler da sind laufen die Server 24/24 Stunden auf hochleistung und GOA hat jetzt in Europa vllt 200000 und da geht nix???




Geh WoW Zocken


----------



## Paymakalir (12. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr immer wollt mit Aussagen wie, ist doch nur Beta. In diesem Thread geht es nicht darum, ob die Server gehen oder nicht, sondern einzig und allein drum, dass jemand einfach mal ne News verfasst in der in einem Satz steht, wie lange die Server noch ungefähr down sind. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
EIN Satz, nicht zwei, drei oder vier. EINER, in dem steht was Sache ist.


----------



## Predator8000 (12. September 2008)

Mann oh Mann es gibt Leute die müssen immer meckern und lästern und sich unnötig aufregen,
das is nich gut für euer Herz also chillt mal ein wenig pls.

Wenn ihr das Spiel derzeit eh zu verbuggt findet pls dann spielt es nicht.

Und wenn euch das auf die Nerven geht das es am Anfang eines MMORPGs noch Starttroubles gibt,
geht was anderes spielen und schaut in nem monat wieder vorbei, ich hab langsam die Whiner satt.

*nehmteuchnenkeks* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brachial (12. September 2008)

US Open Beta war die Möglichkeit der Key Eingabe zur Teilnahme schon 2 Wochen vorher aktiv und Mark Jacobs hat selber gesagt "...GOA messed up".
Glaubt mir als alter DAoC'ler der auch WoW gespielt hat kann ich nur bestätigen das die Kompetenz von GOA 'gen Keller geht. Ich warte eigentlich nur darauf das GOA auf die Schnauze fliegt und sich EA Mythic einen neuen Vertriebspartner für Europa sucht.
(Hier nochmal mein Standardspruch: Scheiß Franzosen)


----------



## Chunthoor (12. September 2008)

Hey, es ist Freitag nach 17 Uhr ... möglicherweise haben die einfach nur vergessen die Server wieder hochzufahren bevor sie ins Wochenende gegangen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spaß beiseite ... gebt den mal ein wenig Spielraum, dann wird das alles schon as werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullterrier (12. September 2008)

ehy man Leute.. bleibt mal auf dem Teppich. WAR ist derzeitig in einem Beta-Zustand und die Entwickler können das Game auf und zu machen wie sie belieben. Wenn Fehler dort auftreten ist das doch ok wenn die das versuchen ausmerzen. Die haben eben mehr Sorgen derzeitig als IHR mit Eurem Gerüchte betreiben wartet einfach ab was geschieht. Fakt ist am 18. erscheint die Release   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich will hoffen das für mein Geld dann auch alles fuzzt wenns auch so schlimm ist wie beim Start von WoW oder DaoC werden die Betreiber sich schon selber outen und zahlende Kunschaft verlieren bevor alles richtig läuft. Also Tip von mir... Ball flachhalten denn die versuchen sich zu bemühen oder wollt ihr behaupten Ihr könnt so ein umfangreiches Programm tadellos schreiben ?

mfg


----------



## Vaedryn (12. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> kümmer dich lieber um deinen  3 jährigen sohn als dumme kommentare hier abzulassen und in foren rumzuhängen




Das lass mal meine Sorge sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Std hast noch, also Husch schonmal Schlafanzug holen Babe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (12. September 2008)

omg ne beta ist zum testen des spiels (server,ingame,webseite) und nicht um euch das spiel anzugucken oder die q zeigen sollen damit ihr dan schneller seit sei froh das du überhaupt UMSONST zocken darfst..und blizzzard supper support bah das ich nichn lachkrampf bekomme gm mindestdauer 2 stunden bis ne antwort kommt dan immer wieder neue bgs zb letztens 2 normale bc inis gemacht dan tdm hero und danach kam sie haben zuviele inzen betreten ??lol die gm antwort war ne stunde warten diese antwort hat 5 stunden gedauert folge..man musste 6 stunden warten also hör mir auf mit support wen du ihn brauchst isser nur teilweise da


----------



## d3nn!X (12. September 2008)

Paymakalir schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was ihr immer wollt mit Aussagen wie, ist doch nur Beta. In diesem Thread geht es nicht darum, ob die Server gehen oder nicht, sondern einzig und allein drum, dass jemand einfach mal ne News verfasst in der in einem Satz steht, wie lange die Server noch ungefähr down sind. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> EIN Satz, nicht zwei, drei oder vier. EINER, in dem steht was Sache ist.



Du hast es erfasst !!!!!So siehts aus jungs.


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Also Leute ich finde das was ich erwähnt habe schlecht an der Beta und mittlerweile GOA beschissen... Aber ich beklagge mich nicht über Bugs oder andere solche Fehler weil dies sachen sind die zu einer Beta gehören und nicht das was ich erwähnt habe...


----------



## Thug (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die SE vorbestellt damit ich nen BETA KEY krieg...



/sign


Was mich nur nach wie vor aufregt, ist die schlechte Info-Politik von GOA die eigentlich garnicht vorhanden ist!...


----------



## d3nn!X (12. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> omg ne beta ist zum testen des spiels (server,ingame,webseite) und nicht um euch das spiel anzugucken oder die q zeigen sollen damit ihr dan schneller seit sei froh das du überhaupt UMSONST zocken darfst..und blizzzard supper support bah das ich nichn lachkrampf bekomme gm mindestdauer 2 stunden bis ne antwort kommt dan immer wieder neue bgs zb letztens 2 normale bc inis gemacht dan tdm hero und danach kam sie haben zuviele inzen betreten ??lol die gm antwort war ne stunde warten diese antwort hat 5 stunden gedauert folge..man musste 6 stunden warten also hör mir auf mit support wen du ihn brauchst isser nur teilweise da




Nix da sei froh dass du umsonst zocken darfst oO Wenn es was kosten würde , dann wäre es ein Eigentor für Mythic/goa..damit holen die sich nur abonnenten.


----------



## Snib (12. September 2008)

Gwelwen schrieb:


> _"Meiner Meinung nach hat WAR ein grosse Zukunft wenn sie es richtig machen aber wenn es so weiter geht wird ein gutes Spiel zum flopp und alle zocken wieder WOW denn *da ist Kompetenz und alles vorhanden*... "_
> 
> you made my day ...
> 
> ...




naja....meiner meinung nach läuft das für ne beta richtig gut..: server stabil----lagfrei auch bei grösseren schlachten..großes lob.....aber die info politik is wirklich nich das wahre...das hätte man aus erfahrung lernen können das die com um einiges ruhiger ist wenn sie informiert wird.....und ein kleines "wir haben derzeit probleme und werden euch informieren wenn die server wieder on kommen" ist wohl nicht zuviel verlangt


----------



## pulla_man (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die SE vorbestellt damit ich nen BETA KEY krieg...



und du hattest die möglichkeit zu spielen oder nicht? also hört ma auf euch über jeden scheiss aufzuregen, seid froh dass solche fehler jetzt auftreten und nicht während des headstartes. weil da bezahlt ihr dafür, hier is alles noch umsonst. und du hast nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts an extra geld ausgegebn um in der beta zu spielen. den code haste umsonst dazu bekommen und hast genauso 50 euro dafür bezahlt wie jeder andere der sich auch die se kauft


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Was mich nur nach wie vor aufregt, ist die schlechte Info-Politik von GOA die eigentlich garnicht vorhanden ist!...



RICHTIG¨! GOA ist scheiss organisiert und es ist zu befürchten ob bei denen überhaupt qualifizierte Leute arbeiten...


----------



## Ichweissnichts (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die SE vorbestellt damit ich nen BETA KEY krieg...



hm..........und das, obwohl bei der SE kein Betakey dabei war/ist?


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Net wirklich bei Amazon musstest du für das Preorder 10 euro blechen und konntest es dir sogar einzeln bestellen lol

Edit: Also auf der HP von WAR stand alle Vorbesteller kriegen nen Betakey


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (12. September 2008)

Ich finde hier wird zu wenig differenziert. Es geht nicht darum, ob WAR buggy oder sonstwas ist. Es geht darum, dass die zugepissten Badehosen bei GOA (dem Host des Spiels) es nicht schaffen Minipatches aufzuspielen in einem von ihnen festgelegten Rahmen. Das einzige worauf man sich bei denen verlassen kann ist, dass sie regelmäßig ins Klo greifen. 

Ich hab irgendwie Hunger... p_q


----------



## Valeriah (12. September 2008)

Slayne` schrieb:


> /close plz ....
> 
> sowas kann am anfang passieren, da trägt goa wenig schuld ... die wissen halt nicht genau wielange es dauert den patch aufzuspielen, die lernen bestimmt aus dieser erfahrung!



33 mb 5 stunden minimum, content patch mit 600 mb dann 10 tage?


----------



## Sternenfluch (12. September 2008)

ich hoffe nur, das alle die, die ständig jammern und sich von W.A.R. abwenden wollen, ihre Versprechen halten!
Dann wird es ein gutes und Spiel mit netten Mitstreitern und Gegnern :-))

es lebe die Zerstörung


----------



## DaK (12. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> hm..........und das, obwohl bei der SE kein Betakey dabei war/ist?


natürlich is da einer bei...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2008)

Seid ihr so dämlich oder tut ihr nur so?
Wenn ihr doch wisst das man auf Zeiten bei GOA nichts geben kann, warum zur verdammten Henkersaxt wartet ihr dann auf pünktlichkeit?

Wenn ihr doch SO viel schlauer seid und ganz genau wisst das es nicht funktionieren wird... warum versucht ihrs dann immernoch?

Langsam glaube ich jeder Arsch macht hier nen Thread auf um wenigsten EINMAL einen ein bisschen zustimmung zu haben und Sinnfrei herumflamen ist ja gerade jetzt in Mode...


----------



## d3nn!X (12. September 2008)

/edit


----------



## Punischer240 (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> xD der ist gut^^ Aber ich hab keinen Bock um 2 uhr in der Nacht zu zocken weil ich dann seit 2 stunden schlafe damit ich morgens ne Fahrradtour machen kann^^ Reallife ftw




Reallife ftw ROFL dan hör auf zu flamen in der zeit wo du wartest kannst dich ja mal ums rl kümmern


und an die wo die se vorbestellt haben DA steht du kannsst an der beta teilnehmen..da steht nicht das du am ersten tag oder 24 stunden durch dranteilnehmen kannst und das mit wow server 24stunden von 24 schawachsinn nach 15 min wirds langweilig unter den raids schläft man ein schon logisch das die nach 4 jahren keine server probs haben dafür gibts da bugs ohne ende


----------



## Devil4u (12. September 2008)

Yasp schrieb:


> Collector´s Edition gekauft, also zahle ich somit auch für meine "garantierte" Teilnahme an der
> open beta die sage und schreibe ja auch nur 2 Tage später angefangen hat.
> 
> Headstart ist in wenigen Tagen und das Spiel ist noch die reinste Baustelle...



*ROFL LOL ROFL LOL LOL ROFL LOL ROFL*

Du hast die PO für die CE gekauft. 
Bedeutet so viel wie: Du hast dir garantiert eine CE gekauft. Also wirst du kein Depp sein der keine mehr kriegt weil alle vergriffen sind.
Das Geld für die PO wird dir ja sogar vom Kaufpreis der CE abgezogen.
Unterm Strich, du hast gar nichts gezahlt. Und bekommst weil du dir eine CE vorbestellt hast ein paar GESCHENKE. 
Unter anderem ein paar IngameItems, früher Start, Openbetazugang.

Also... du hast dir nicht einen Openbetazugang gekauft, sondern nur etwas vorbestellt.


----------



## DaK (12. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> /edit


sag du mir um wasses geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Ich finde hier wird zu wenig differenziert. Es geht nicht darum, ob WAR buggy oder sonstwas ist. Es geht darum, dass die zugepissten Badehosen bei GOA (dem Host des Spiels) es nicht schaffen Minipatches aufzuspielen in einem von ihnen festgelegten Rahmen. Das einzige worauf man sich bei denen verlassen kann ist, dass sie regelmäßig in´s Klo greifen.
> 
> Ich hab irgendwie Hunger... p_q


RICHTIG¨!



Valeriah schrieb:


> 33 mb 5 stunden minimum, content patch mit 600 mb dann 10 tage?



lol xD wie es aussieht ist es im Moment so also müssen wer abwarten und (Tee trinken) GOA flamen =) vllt checken die dann mal was se falsch machen wenn einer die Foren so liest^^


----------



## Ogil (12. September 2008)

Immer dieses Gejammere über die ach so schlechte Infopolitik...

Habt Ihr überhaupt einen Plan wie sowas in der Realität abläuft? Da sitzen jetzt irgendwelche Techniker am System, versuchen alles zum Laufen zu bekommen - aber irgendwo hängt es halt noch und funktioniert nicht. Die versuchen alles mögliche, können dabei aber im Normalfall nicht sagen, ob der nächste Versuch erfolgreich sein wird oder nicht. Dabei hängen ihnen ständig irgendwelche "Community-Manager" im Nacken die fragen, wann die Server endlich wieder laufen, da die Meute schon wieder mal Amok läuft. Und was sollen sie da vernünftig antworten? "K.A. - vielleicht 5min - vielleicht auch noch 2h..."?

Also macht mal halblang und tut nicht so, als wäre das Warten bei anderen Spielen am Patchday nicht genauso üblich...


----------



## Ichweissnichts (12. September 2008)

DaK schrieb:


> natürlich is da einer bei...



Nö, bei der SE ist kein Betakey dabei, es sei denn, man hat die über den EA-Store bestellt.


----------



## Brachial (12. September 2008)

Ich werde mal beschreiben wie GOA damals DAoC betrieben hat um das zu verdeutlichen: 
US = Aktueller Patch = Mythic
EU = 4 Versionen darunter + 6 Monate Wartezeit auf den Patch + Bugs nach aufspielen des Patches + Null Info = GOA

Open Beta ist zum letzten ausmerzen von Fehlern und um die Stabilität der Server zu testen, das ist alles korrekt - aber selbst hier wäre ein Minimum an Infos angebracht (selbst WoW Open Beta gabs Infos- ich will net wie ein WoW Fanboy klingen oder die Spiele vergleichen aber wenigstens in Sachen Support war Blizzard vorbildlich, sogar in LotRO ist der Support super).
Ich rechne mit Fehlern, Bugs, Abstürzen, fehlerhaftem Content, Grafikfehlern und was weiß ich noch alles - aber garantiert nicht mit totalem Stillschweigen.
Ich bleibe dabei Mythic hat ein tolles Spiel abgeliefert (ich krieg schon das geifern wenn ich an WAR denke) aber das sie wieder GOA als Vertrieb für Europa genommen haben war schlichtweg ein Griff ins Klo.


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Net wirklich bei Amazon musstest du für das Preorder 10 euro blechen und konntest es dir sogar einzeln bestellen lol
> 
> Edit: Also auf der HP von WAR stand alle Vorbesteller kriegen nen Betakey



und wurde in den neueren news als missverständniss entschuldigt....



alter, ich hab mir ebend ne msi n260gtx geholt...voll der kasten...ich will war in aktion sehen...MAAAAAAAAAN... es ist soo grausaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## Sarasish (12. September 2008)

Sternenfluch schrieb:


> Dann wird es ein gutes und Spiel mit netten Mitstreitern und Gegnern :-))
> 
> es lebe die Zerstörung






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja neee is klar näää  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Das passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaK (12. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Nö, bei der SE ist kein Betakey dabei, es sei denn, man hat die über den EA-Store bestellt.


oh ok dan nehm ichs zurückxD, ich habs über EA bestellt un hab automatisch mein beta key bekommen, dacht deshalb dasser standartmäßig da auch bei ist...


----------



## Allfatha (12. September 2008)

Ach, finde es lustig hier...einer Schreibt: Man die könnten auchb mal ne Nachricht schreibenm, GOA bekommt nichts gebacken!!"....Antwort: "Das ist ne Beta Junge, du bezahlst nix dafür, also mecker nicht!!"....
Muahaha...in welchen Kontext steht das denn ? *fg*....
Naja egal....klar i9st es net Beta, auch wenn sie Goldstatus hat, es gibt viele Ecken die halt noch abgerundet werden müssen, würde mich wundern, wenn GOA das erste Spiel mit published, dass sofort läuft hehe aber trotzdem, dass die nicht mal in der Lage sind klarew Informationen rauszuhauen ist traurig aber leider nichts Neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh ein wenig pennen, mal sehen was nachher los ist...


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

A2E-DoubleH schrieb:


> und wurde in den neueren news als missverständniss entschuldigt....
> 
> 
> 
> alter, ich hab mir ebend ne msi n260gtx geholt...voll der kasten...ich will war in aktion sehen...MAAAAAAAAAN... es ist soo grausaaaaaaaaaaam



JEP^^ es ist grausam... WILL ZOCKEN^^


----------



## Darkgaara (12. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Seid ihr so dämlich oder tut ihr nur so?
> Wenn ihr doch wisst das man auf Zeiten bei GOA nichts geben kann, warum zur verdammten Henkersaxt wartet ihr dann auf pünktlichkeit?
> 
> Wenn ihr doch SO viel schlauer seid und ganz genau wisst das es nicht funktionieren wird... warum versucht ihrs dann immernoch?
> ...



schön geschrieben.
Aber es ist doch selbstverständlich, dass die Gamer ein wenig verärgert sind.
Es ist klar,dass es immer zu Komplikantionen kommen an bei der Aufspielung des Patches und ich glaube nicht,dass die Leute von GOA gerade rumsitzen und warten bis sich der Fehler von alleine löst.
Sicherlich werden sie daran arbeiten, aber sie könnten wenigstens eine Nachricht auf die Homepage knallen und sagen woran es hängt.

Auch bei WoW war der Start schwer und steinig.
Aber ich glaube, wenn WAR draußen ist und sich GOA ein wenig eingespielt hat, dann wird es auch bei WAR einwandfrei laufen und die Störungen der Server werden geringer.

Also ruhig bleiben und den Leuten von GOA noch ein paar Wochen geben(nach dem Release) und dann werden sich die Problem verringert haben.


Ende.


----------



## baumthekaito (12. September 2008)

und am schönstens isses das sie es an nem freitag machen... mitten in der woche wo weniger zocken wäre echt zu schwierig oder?


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Also ich könnte mir gut vorstellen dass die nur ein Korrigierungspogramm durchlaufen lassen und wenn das nix findet verzweifeln xD

:Edit: Da geb ich dir Recht wie viele andere der zeitpunkt ist beschissen...


----------



## Alwina (12. September 2008)

[/QUOTE]




Paymakalir schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was ihr immer wollt mit Aussagen wie, ist doch nur Beta. In diesem Thread geht es nicht darum, ob die Server gehen oder nicht, sondern einzig und allein drum, dass jemand einfach mal ne News verfasst in der in einem Satz steht, wie lange die Server noch ungefähr down sind. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> EIN Satz, nicht zwei, drei oder vier. EINER, in dem steht was Sache ist.




Du meinst die berüchtigten WOW-News die dann so ausahen :



parental schrieb:


> WoW hats immer hinbekommen? *weglach*
> Die Server werden um 11 Uhr erreichbar sein.
> Die Server werden um 13:30 parieser Zeit erreichbar sein.
> Die Server werden um 15 Uhr parieser Zeit erreichbar sein.
> ...



Auf solche Zeitangaben die auch mehr danach aussehen "Wir schreiben mal irgendeine Zeit wenns nicht klappt ändern wir sie einfach " kann ich auch verzichten .

Und alle die jetzt hier meckern das GOA keine News schreibt wann denn die Server wieder on sind würden eben dann meckern wenn GOA es nicht schafft die Zeit einzuhalten.
In der Schlussfolgerung heisst das aber " Egal was GOA macht es ist verkehrt "


@baumthekaito

Es gibt keinen guten Zeitpunkt .
Bei WOW wird mittwochs genauso rumgeheult wie hier heute


----------



## Heissi (12. September 2008)

Dazu muss man auch sagen, dass Mythic ihre Server wohl selber verwalten (??) können und GOA nur die Server wartet.

Serverseitig wird es nicht einfach ein "33MB Patch" sein und wahrscheinlich auch keine "Weiter-weiter-Installation" geben.

Und daher können eine Menge Schwierigkeiten auftreten, die bei Mythic nicht aufgetreten sind.

Naja, trotzem. GOA = HASS!


----------



## Thug (12. September 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Immer dieses Gejammere über die ach so schlechte Infopolitik...
> 
> Habt Ihr überhaupt einen Plan wie sowas in der Realität abläuft? Da sitzen jetzt irgendwelche Techniker am System, versuchen alles zum Laufen zu bekommen - aber irgendwo hängt es halt noch und funktioniert nicht. Die versuchen alles mögliche, können dabei aber im Normalfall nicht sagen, ob der nächste Versuch erfolgreich sein wird oder nicht. Dabei hängen ihnen ständig irgendwelche "Community-Manager" im Nacken die fragen, wann die Server endlich wieder laufen, da die Meute schon wieder mal Amok läuft. Und was sollen sie da vernünftig antworten? "K.A. - vielleicht 5min - vielleicht auch noch 2h..."?
> 
> Also macht mal halblang und tut nicht so, als wäre das Warten bei anderen Spielen am Patchday nicht genauso üblich...




wie gesagt, es geht mir um die nötige Info an die Community seitens GOA...

letzte NEWS:

"Um 15 Uhr MESZ fahren wir alle europäischen Server der Open Beta herunter, um den Patch für die Version 4.1.1 aufzuspielen. Dies wird ungefähr eine Stunde in Anspruch nehmen. Wir informieren euch, sobald die Server wieder verfügbar sind. 

Solange die Server nicht erreichbar sind, habt ihr vielleicht die Gelegenheit die (englischen) Patchnotizen zu lesen. Dieser Patch korrigiert ebenfalls die Stabilitätsprobleme und den Fehler mit der möglichen Löschung von Charakteren bei einem Servercrash. "


jetzt schaut mal auf die Uhr, und sagt mir nicht es ist zuviel verlangt uns, die Community die das Spiel am laufen halten soll mit harten Euros, auf dem Laufenden zu halten...


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

jop GOA = HASS ^^


----------



## Gwelwen (12. September 2008)

Snib schrieb:


> naja....meiner meinung nach läuft das für ne beta richtig gut..: server stabil----lagfrei auch bei grösseren schlachten..großes lob.....aber die info politik is wirklich nich das wahre...das hätte man aus erfahrung lernen können das die com um einiges ruhiger ist wenn sie informiert wird.....und ein kleines "wir haben derzeit probleme und werden euch informieren wenn die server wieder on kommen" ist wohl nicht zuviel verlangt



Nichts für Ungut Snib, ich persönlich finde die Beta klasse, denn Sie hat mich in meiner Kaufentscheidung bestätigt.

Aber zu dem Thema Infopolitik ... ich sag nur Start von WoW - Server Down und es gab NULL Infos was los war, wie lange es dauern würde etc. pp. Es ist schon komisch das diese Vorgänge komplett vergessen wurden.

Und an alle "WOW hat 10 Mio. Spieler ...." NA KLAR DIE HABEN AUCH MIT 10 MIO ANGEFANGEN  *andenkopffass"

Für Informationen gibt es genau ZWEI Möglihckeiten diese zu publizieren

1) man weiss was los ist und gibt dies demnach kund. Alles läuft nach Plan - die Welt ist rosarot

2) man weiss grob was los ist, kann aber nicht bestimmen wie lange es dauern wird den bestmöglichen "idealen" Stand herzurichten und hält einfach mal die Fr**** bevor man der Community alle 2 Std. schreibt das es noch 2 Std. dauert. Die darauf folgenden Threads denke ich mir hier jetzt mal ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also alles in allem ist und bleibt es eine Open Beta in der GOA und Mythic und EA sich einen sch*** um Informationspolitik kümmern müssen.
Diese Woche hat einen einzigen Sinn und Zweck ==> Stresstest, Systeme unter realitätsnahen Bedingungen testen etc. pp. 
Firmen unterhalten für solche Vorgänge ganze Herrscharen von Abteilungen (Controlling, Qualitätssicherung, etc. pp.) und MMO(RPG) Produzenten nutzen die kostenlose Form - den Gamer

Ich für meinen Teil enthalte mich ab jetzt wieder der Diskussionen, war bisher am besten und wird auch am besten sein.

Wünsche noch viel Spaß - ich für meinen Teil werde WAR geniessen und freue mich auf die nächsten 2-3 Jahre mit dem Game und wisst Ihr was, es wird danach bestimmt was neues geben (WoW II, DAoC 2142, WAR Ultimate, AoC 414   *achtung Ironie*)


----------



## Shrukan (12. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> dicken /sign
> 
> das hat sogar WoW immer hinbekommen ...
> 
> wenn goa gerade dabei ist ein großes spiel aufzubauen und spieler zu gewinnen ist es anfangs wichtig alles richtig zu machen und die spieler am laufen zu halten ..aber man wird sehen.



immer hinbekommen?
wie lange bist du bei WoW dabei?
Wer so etwas behauptet hat nicht die Tage erlebt wo Server mal ganze Tage weg waren, oder die Server am Patch-Day fast jedes mal wieder für den restlichen Tag weg waren oO


----------



## Gortek (12. September 2008)

Alle die im Moment meinen, sie müssen über ein Onlinespiel fluchen, die sollten einen Moment Inne halten und sich vor Augen führen, was für eine Leistung es ist, selber eine Taste auf dem Keyboard zu drücken und in einer (zehntel)sekunde danach erhält ein Spieler irgendwo auf der Welt die gewählte Aktion zu spüren. Grafisch dargestellt und berechnet mit allen Auswirkungen (zB. Schaden, Anzeige, AoE, etc.)..........eigentlich ein Wahnsinn wenn ich an meine ersten DOS-spiele denke, als es noch nichts anderes gab.

Ich könnte das nicht programmieren, ihr schon?

Cheers


----------



## Baldobin (12. September 2008)

Weis einer wie es mit den Servern steht?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

Hallo ich heisse Claudio und ich will war spielen.


----------



## Paymakalir (12. September 2008)

> Auf solche Zeitangaben die auch mehr danach aussehen "Wir schreiben mal irgendeine Zeit wenns nicht klappt ändern wir sie einfach " kann ich auch verzichten .
> 
> Und alle die jetzt hier meckern das GOA keine News schreibt wann denn die Server wieder on sind würden eben dann meckern wenn GOA es nicht schafft die Zeit einzuhalten.
> In der Schlussfolgerung heisst das aber " Egal was GOA macht es ist verkehrt "



Von mir aus können sie auch schreiben, dass die Beta vorbei ist, aber ich will einfach ne Info. Ich denke, so etwas kann man verlangen.


----------



## Heissi (12. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Alle die im Moment meinen, sie müssen über ein Onlinespiel fluchen, die sollten einen Moment Inne halten und sich vor Augen führen, was für eine Leistung es ist, selber eine Taste auf dem Keyboard zu drücken und in einer (zehntel)sekunde danach erhält ein Spieler irgendwo auf der Welt die gewählte Aktion zu spüren. Grafisch dargestellt und berechnet mit allen Auswirkungen (zB. Schaden, Anzeige, AoE, etc.)..........eigentlich ein Wahnsinn wenn ich an meine ersten DOS-spiele denke, als es noch nichts anderes gab.
> 
> Ich könnte das nicht programmieren, ihr schon?
> 
> Cheers




GOA kann es nicht und braucht es wohl auch nicht können.

Den Thread gelesen?


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (12. September 2008)

und ich dachte schlimmer als hellgate geht nicht..... ABER HEY...es goat doch...... aber hey, an alle vorbesteller der se....sie haben 24h zeit und die CE-user als tester (da das eh alles freaks sind, können die das ab ;-) )  werden die ja wohl hinbekommen. und wenn net lachen halt die "indenladengeher" und die cefreaks kriegen richtig das kotzen


----------



## Brachial (12. September 2008)

Warhammer 40k Online befindet sich schon in der Entwicklung (nur mal so nebenbei - ne das is kein Scherz).


----------



## Vades (12. September 2008)

Um gottes willen.. dann verspätet sich Goa halt.. ist doch völlig egal.. es isn Spiel..  dann geht halt 3 std raus und macht was mit euren freunden.. oder zum friseur.. einkaufen etc. da muss man doch nicht 1000 mal schreiben wie unpünktlich GOA ist.. ich glaube das wissen die auch selbst.. und ich denke sie wissen was sie machen und werden das noch hinbekommen.. also entspannt euch ma.. und es ist ne Open Beta .. daher auch ein privileg überhaupt 10 min spielen zu dürfen.. also wie GOA es macht machen sie es verkehrt.. es wird nie jedem passen.. also hat es auch kein sinn über so zeugs weiter zu diskutieren.




MfG Vades


----------



## Alemra (12. September 2008)

Also ich finde eine kurze Info warum es sich Verzögert wäre nicht schlecht, das ist in meinen Augen ein Zeichen von Service.
Für einen Dienstleister gehört sich das in meinen Augen auch so, den nichts anderes sind sie Eigentlich - Dienstleister.
Wenn bei uns auf Arbeit was nicht rechtzeitig zum genannten Termin fertig wird erwarten die Kunden auch eine Info und die 
Kunden sind nun einmal wir.

Das die Server zur Zeit nicht gehen ist nun einmal so, dass es einige hier mehr stört als andere ist nun einmal auch so.
Aber man muss sich nicht irgendwie beleidigen oder seinen Frust hier im Forum auslassen. So macht es keinen Spass
in einem Forum zu lesen. Ich würde hier lieber gerne auch sachliche Informationen lesen, aber in egal welchem Thema man 
hier rein liest...irgendwann weicht es ab (so wie ich jetzt auch gerade), dann kommen irgendwann vergleiche mit WOW dazu u.s.w.

Ich zum beispiel habe vorher nicht DaOC gespielt und nach ein paar Tagen Beta habe ich mehr fragen als Antworten zum Thema RvR, aber 
mittlerweile kommt es mir hier gar nicht mehr in den Sinn ein Thema zu eröffnen, damit mir einer meine fragen Beantworten könnte..
weil es nach der dritten oder vierten Antwort abweichen würde. Früher hiess das Spiel stille Post.

Also in diesem Sinne lasst euch das warten nicht zu lang werden...ein wenig mehr Service - sprich Info wäre schon mal ein gutes Zeichen von GOA


----------



## Asmagan (12. September 2008)

Und ein GOA-Mitarbeiter sitzt grad und tüfftelt nervös nach seinem 10. Kaffee und 3 Stunden schlaf in 72 Stunden an einem hartnäckigen Problem und schiebt den übelsten Hass auf irgendeinen Hardwarehersteller! Und dieser widerum...


----------



## AngelusMortifer (12. September 2008)

ich finds auch blöd das die server immer noch down sind. beta hin oder her... das was mich ankotzt das man nichts hört von denen ala es gibt ein problem bei der server synch oder sowas wird wohl noch etwas dauern. aber einfach die leute wissen zu lassen das es ein problem gibt, wenn sie sich einloggen und die server unten sind, das scheint eher als ob sie selbst nicht wissen wo der fehler ist. und keine infos rauszugeben, nichtmal einen ton ist eigentlich unverschämt in meinen augen, die haben ja nicht nur techniker sondern auch andere leute da, und dann einfach ne kurze meldung zu geben das es irgendein problem gibt scheint ja wohl zu viel verlangt. und nein mich intressierts net was genau es für ein fehler ist, ich find nur die info politik blöd


----------



## d3nn!X (12. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> immer hinbekommen?
> wie lange bist du bei WoW dabei?
> Wer so etwas behauptet hat nicht die Tage erlebt wo Server mal ganze Tage weg waren, oder die Server am Patch-Day fast jedes mal wieder für den restlichen Tag weg waren oO



Da gabs infos wieso und weshalb und am ende des monats wurden die tage einem gut geschrieben und kam in den jahren nicht sehr häufig vor..in den paar tagen wo die WAR beta on ist gabs schon seeeehr viele probs.

Und bei wow war auch nicht immer blizzard schuld . . ich erinnere daran vor über 2jahren als die server in frankreich oder so überhitzt waren...


----------



## Thug (12. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Alle die im Moment meinen, sie müssen über ein Onlinespiel fluchen, die sollten einen Moment Inne halten und sich vor Augen führen, was für eine Leistung es ist, selber eine Taste auf dem Keyboard zu drücken und in einer (zehntel)sekunde danach erhält ein Spieler irgendwo auf der Welt die gewählte Aktion zu spüren. Grafisch dargestellt und berechnet mit allen Auswirkungen (zB. Schaden, Anzeige, AoE, etc.)..........eigentlich ein Wahnsinn wenn ich an meine ersten DOS-spiele denke, als es noch nichts anderes gab.
> 
> Ich könnte das nicht programmieren, ihr schon?
> 
> Cheers



Das eine hat mal wieder mit dem anderen nichts zu tun, klar hab ich vollsten Respekt gegenüber den Programmierern und Ihren Fähigkeiten. 
Aber wir reden hier von einem fertigen Produkt und stinknormaler html bearbeitung zwecks NEWS Aktualisierung auf der offiziellen Homepage des Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> Warhammer 40k Online befindet sich schon in der Entwicklung (nur mal so nebenbei - ne das is kein Scherz).



lol die kriegen hier nix gebacken und fangen schon mit WAR 40k online an??? und dann ist wahrscheinlich auch schon ein Addon für War age of ... in der Entwicklung wo dann die 3 gestrichenen Klassen hinzukommen oder wie ist das jetzt zu verstehen? LOL


----------



## Kinjar (12. September 2008)

Was ich immer wieder lustig finde wenns heißt ja bei wow wars damals auch net anders.
ABER für Blizz wars das erste so große mmo projekt GoA sollte eigentlich mittlereweile genug erfahrung haben um genau solche situationen zu vermeiden.
Da das scheinbar nicht der fall ist was mich traurig stimmt da ich mich echt auf war gefreut hab aber wenn ich jetzt so höre was bei Goa und daoc abging mach ich mir da schon gedanken was aus War wird.


----------



## Cicatii (12. September 2008)

stimmt wohl schon das goa noch einiges nachzuholen hat im sinne von wir haben einen guten support usw. aber am anfang von wow war es fast genauso schlimm
und zum thema kunden verlieren denke ich das das so nicht stimmt ich werde zu warhammer wechseln da es selbst jetzt in der beta meiner meinung nach besser ist als wow   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenek (12. September 2008)

Ich stimme jedem zu der sagt das GOA eine nicht gute Infomationspolitik betreibt.
Würde es am besten finden wenn sie dann in der Zukunft sagen würden: Its done when its done.
So und nichts anderes.
Und wenn überproportional lange dauern würde dann nen Tag gratis.


----------



## soulstrider (12. September 2008)

Hi,

hab noch eine Nerd-Frage für euch:

Bekommt man solange die Server down sind einen Authentifizierungsfehler beim Patcher oder
eine andere Fehlermeldung ?

Im Übrigen kann ich den negativen Tenor durchaus verstehen. Ja, Beta alles schön und gut, aber Gamer sind ja nun mal
auch so wie sie sind, und wenn man sich dann mal für ein Spiel begeistert hat, dann will man auch spielen.
Ausserdem finde ich es nicht dramatisch wenn die Server dann mal down sind, oder es andere Problem gibt,
aber Info sollte man wenigstens bekommen.

Ich hab das Hilfeformular ein paar mal verwendet, und ich war höflich und habe mich klar ausgedrückt.
Zuerst sollte ich einen weiteren Account anlegen, dann sollte ich Cache & Co löschen, später wurde ich dann an meinen
Händer verwiesen wegen meinem Beta-Key, und auf der EAStore Seite werde ich dann letztlich an eine E-Mail Adresse
an GOA weiter verwiesen. Und als ich diesen Sachverhalt erneut im Hilfeformular eingetragen habe,
bekomme ich wieder Anwort eins, dass ich doch nochmal einen Account anlegen soll.

Und man kann mir sagen was man will, ein Hilfeformular suggeriert einem, dass man dem Kunden helfen will.
Die wenigen Tips die ich bekommen habe, hätte man auch einfach auf der Website kundtun können.

Gruss
 Soul


----------



## Gramir (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> lol die kriegen hier nix gebacken und fangen schon mit WAR 40k online an??? und dann ist wahrscheinlich auch schon ein Addon für War age of ... in der Entwicklung wo dann die 3 gestrichenen Klassen hinzukommen oder wie ist das jetzt zu verstehen? LOL



w40k wird nicht von mythic produziert sondern von relic entertainment oder och thq... naja schau einfach mal dawn of war an ^^


----------



## Brachial (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> lol die kriegen hier nix gebacken und fangen schon mit WAR 40k online an??? und dann ist wahrscheinlich auch schon ein Addon für War age of ... in der Entwicklung wo dann die 3 gestrichenen Klassen hinzukommen oder wie ist das jetzt zu verstehen? LOL


 W40K Online wird net von Mythic gemacht, für dieses Universum habens von Games Workshop keine Lizenz erhalten.


----------



## Mitsu (12. September 2008)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> So ein 33MB-Patch kann einen schon ganz schön ins Trudeln bringen. ;>
> 
> GOA ftl.




Muhihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja das wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bisher lief ja eigentlich alles noch im Rahmen... *kurz zu AoC rüberblick* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenigstens verkauft man uns nich die Katze im Sack, da die Beta, meineserachtens wirklich einen großteil des Spiels zeigt und nicht nur die Startgebiete  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long 

War ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (12. September 2008)

ich freu mich schon über die ausrede von GOA wierd bestimmt sowas wie " Ein Unbekantes Problem ist aufgetreten" oder " Der Main PC is abgeschissen" was ich mi bei denen auch vorstellen könnte wäre " Die Tastatur war kaputt"


----------



## wolfsrain23 (12. September 2008)

...also mysth hat nix mit den servern zu tun...denke das das GOA mit macht alles was mit Verwaltung zu tun hat...denke das wird schon und ja WoW war auch nicht ohne..
es hieß nicht umsonst die letzten 4 jahre never play on patch day...aber info wären fein obwohl es hier schon ein bonus iat das sie die persönlich verfassen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (12. September 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> Warhammer 40k Online befindet sich schon in der Entwicklung (nur mal so nebenbei - ne das is kein Scherz).



hab ich auch schon gehört...und dann wird warhammer aor gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit in die ecke (noch hinter hellgate) gestellt. und direkt an der wand steht aoc gefolgt von wow..


----------



## d3nn!X (12. September 2008)

naja 33mb hin oder her wenn ne fehlerhafte oder inkompatible datei dabei ist kann das fatale folgen haben.


----------



## Orgimar (12. September 2008)

Sage nun auch mal was dazu obwohl ich eigentlich in Flame Threads (so wie es langsam ausartet) nix sag

WoW Beta : Super Chaos; Server up down up down up down usw.
WoW Release : mitlerweile ist es ein kaputtpatchen

AoC Closedbeta : OMG (was wird das)
AoC Release : Buggy mehr gehts gar ned

WAR ClosedBeta : Laggy aber recht ok; Buggy klar aber dafür ists ne Beta
WAR OpeBeta : weniger lags, viele Bugs weg, Server oft down
WAR Release : imho am anfang massive probleme mit dem ansturm (-> laggy) 

Was wollt ihr ??? WAR ist zur zeit Beta die kostenlos ist. also bleibt mal ruhig. wartet das Release ab. Wenn die Server ab dem 18. stabil laufen ist doch alles in Butter und dann sehen wir mal

Alex.

(der mit "The Bards Tale" angefangen hat "MMO´s" zu zocken (anno 1985) ;-)


----------



## Brachial (12. September 2008)

War da nicht auch mal was mit ner Putze die den Stromstecker von nem Servercluster abgezogen hat? (oder war das bei WoW?)


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (12. September 2008)

Asmagan schrieb:


> Und ein GOA-Mitarbeiter sitzt grad und tüfftelt nervös nach seinem 10. Kaffee und 3 Stunden schlaf in 72 Stunden an einem hartnäckigen Problem und schiebt den übelsten Hass auf irgendeinen Hardwarehersteller! Und dieser widerum...




der sucht den Any-KEY   muahahhahahaha


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Gerade auf Gamona eine Antwort von Preda gefunden, warum GOA keine Meldung absetzt.

"Die überlegen sich grade die Formulierung mit der sie uns schonenderweise beibringen das die Open Beta durch nen Patchfehler erst in 4 Wochen weitergeht und sich der Release dadurch um 19 Monate verschiebt.............."

Wenn es nicht so erschreckend ist, wäre es zum brüllen komisch.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Alwina (12. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> Da gabs infos wieso und weshalb und am ende des monats wurden die tage einem gut geschrieben und kam in den jahren nicht sehr häufig vor..in den paar tagen wo die WAR beta on ist gabs schon seeeehr viele probs.
> 
> Und bei wow war auch nicht immer blizzard schuld . . ich erinnere daran vor über 2jahren als die server in frankreich oder so überhitzt waren...



Echt wo wurden den die Tage bei WOW in der *Beta* gutgeschrieben , also bei mir nicht .

Hm wartet Blizz seine Server nicht selber ?


----------



## d3nn!X (12. September 2008)

Orgimar es geht nicht darum wie das spiel beim verkaufsstart laufen wird weil es gerade vorgeführt wird und sie MUSS kostenlos sein..wenn die Hersteller das nicht machen würde dann GUTE NACHT.


----------



## Lurleen (12. September 2008)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon über die ausrede von GOA wierd bestimmt sowas wie " Ein Unbekantes Problem ist aufgetreten" oder " Der Main PC is abgeschissen" was ich mi bei denen auch vorstellen könnte wäre " Die Tastatur war kaputt"



du hast die böse putzfrau vergessen die das komplette goa head quarter lahmgelegt hat.


----------



## Thug (12. September 2008)

Larison schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht so erschreckend ist, wäre es zum brüllen komisch.



Im ersten Moment wusste ich jetzt gerad auch nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll   :/


----------



## d3nn!X (12. September 2008)

Alwina schrieb:


> Echt wo wurden den die Tage bei WOW in der *Beta* gutgeschrieben , also bei mir nicht .
> 
> Hm wartet Blizz seine Server nicht selber ?



da gings gar nicht um die Beta das war in der fertigen version hättest du davor die beiträge gelesen wüsstest du bescheid


----------



## Thug (12. September 2008)

Lurleen schrieb:


> du hast die böse putzfrau vergessen die das komplette goa head quarter lahmgelegt hat.


Hey Lurleen, von Dir möcht ich mal öfter was lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brachial (12. September 2008)

A2E-DoubleH schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon gehört...und dann wird warhammer aor gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit in die ecke (noch hinter hellgate) gestellt. und direkt an der wand steht aoc gefolgt von wow..



Bei mir steht da DAoC + 3 Addons / WoW + BC / AoC (da hab ich auch noch Geld für ne Open Beta gezahlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) / Rising Force Online / LotRO - DAoC und WoW waren bisher die einzigen MMO's die mich länger als einen Monat begeistern konnten (DAoC fast 5 Jahre).
(Und ich bleib dabei, PvP in DAoC ist bis zum (baldigen) Release von WAR das Maß aller Dinge)


----------



## Orgimar (12. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> Orgimar es geht nicht darum wie das spiel beim verkaufsstart laufen wird weil es gerade vorgeführt wird und sie MUSS kostenlos sein..wenn die Hersteller das nicht machen würde dann GUTE NACHT.



Klar "/signed" 

Klar finde ich es auch mist das nicht mal ne Meldung kommt z.b. "Spielserver zur Zeit down" ist schon klar. Kapier das auch ned. Genauso wenig wie man ne komplette "Flashseite" online stellen kann *omg*


----------



## OldboyX (12. September 2008)

Downtime ist eine Sache, aber ich Stimme dem TE zu, dass es

NICHT OK IST, WENN SICH GOA NICHT UM 16:05 DIE 30 SEKUNDEN ZEIT NIMMT AUF DIE OFFIZIELLE PAGE DIE ZEILE:
"SORRY ES DAUERT LÄNGER ALS ERWARTET, WIR ARBEITEN DARAN"  EINZUFÜGEN. DIESE INFORMATION SIND SIE IHREN ZUKÜNFTIGEN ZAHLENDEN KUNDEN EINFACH SCHULDIG, EGAL OB BETA ODER NICHT.

Unabhängig davon ob es etwas ändert oder nicht, will jeder Mensch gerne wissen woran er ist und da der Aufwand für GOA so gering ist, ziehen Argumente wie "man kann sowieso net hingehen und denen helfen" überhaupt nicht...Wenn der gesamte Patchvorgang insgesamt 5 Minuten länger dauert und ich als Kunde dafür ständig aktuelle Informationen zum Stand der Dinge bekomme, ist mir das 10 Mal lieber als diese "eingebildeten" 30 Sekunden die GOA gewinnt wenn sie statt News einzutragen, lieber nur am Server arbeiten....


----------



## malima (12. September 2008)

Slayne` schrieb:


> /close plz ....
> 
> sowas kann am anfang passieren, da trägt goa wenig schuld ... die wissen halt nicht genau wielange es dauert den patch aufzuspielen, die lernen bestimmt aus dieser erfahrung!



ja ne ist klar goa zu deiner info ist schon seid ca 10 jahren in diesem scheiss zu gange wie lange sollen die den noch lernen 100 jahre die schwachmaten bekommen nichts auf die kette ist wie in daoc


----------



## Fresh87 (12. September 2008)

Eine blöde Frage: Bleibt die Grafik so wie sie ist? (irgendwie wär ich ein bisschen enttäuscht, wenns wirklich so bleibt wie jetzt)


----------



## Sarasish (12. September 2008)

Was freue ich mich schon auf den 18ten  ... zigtausende wollen zocken .. haben brav 50 Ocken auf den Tisch geblättert .. Und Nix ist ... Auf Kies gefurtzt .. Server Down ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stelle es mir gerade die News in den Nachrichten  vor ... Riesige Tumulte in den Pariser Aussenbezirken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (12. September 2008)

Ihren zukünftigen zahlenden Kunden.

lol Nerd ~


----------



## Katalmacht (12. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Downtime ist eine Sache, aber ich Stimme dem TE zu, dass es
> 
> NICHT OK IST, WENN SICH GOA NICHT UM 16:05 DIE 30 SEKUNDEN ZEIT NIMMT AUF DIE OFFIZIELLE PAGE DIE ZEILE:
> "SORRY ES DAUERT LÄNGER ALS ERWARTET, WIR ARBEITEN DARAN"  EINZUFÜGEN. DIESE INFORMATION SIND SIE IHREN ZUKÜNFTIGEN ZAHLENDEN KUNDEN EINFACH SCHULDIG, EGAL OB BETA ODER NICHT.
> ...



Da muss ich dir recht geben, kein Infos zu geben nervt viele Gewaltig und ist nicht gut für den Ruf.


----------



## Eraboy (12. September 2008)

Vertreibt euch eure Zeit und guckt Fernsehen oder sonst was anstatt zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3nn!X (12. September 2008)

Fresh87 schrieb:


> Eine blöde Frage: Bleibt die Grafik so wie sie ist? (irgendwie wär ich ein bisschen enttäuscht, wenns wirklich so bleibt wie jetzt)




so weit ich weiss wird es noch eine kleine verbesserung dazu geben aber ich finde die grafik gar nciht so übel auf höchsten details.


----------



## Mitsu (12. September 2008)

Fresh87 schrieb:


> Eine blöde Frage: Bleibt die Grafik so wie sie ist? (irgendwie wär ich ein bisschen enttäuscht, wenns wirklich so bleibt wie jetzt)




Bitte SuFu benutzen .. oder mal gugeln!

Es wird wohl einen großen Patch noch geben, welcher Lokalisierung und Grafikverbesserungen beinhaltet ^.^


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

eigentlich komísch patch schon downloadbar/installierbar und man kann sich einloggen aber server sin alle off


----------



## vatan01 (12. September 2008)

Also ganz ehrlich ich mag WAR zwar. Das Spiel ansich ist meiner meinung nach sehr gelungen es fesselt mich auch sehr. Aber ich hasse einfach GOA. Das hab ich bei DAoC gemacht und dachte das die inzwischen gelernt haben müssten wie man die sache anzugehen hat aber es ist immernoch das gleiche. Ich bin ebenfalls der festen meinung das GOA die patches nicht pünktlich wie die amis releasen werden. Gibts ne möglichkeit das Spiel über die Ami server zu spielen ohne GOA abhängig zu sein?


----------



## colorfulstan (12. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Nerd Community,
> 
> das hier ist eine Beta.
> Wenn es etwas länger dauert, dauert es länger weil noch etwas gemacht wird.
> ...



QFT

Allerdings hoffe ich,dass es kein Vorzeichen auf den Service von GOA nach Release ist,weil wieso nicht jetzt bereits schnellstmöglichst die News updaten sondern erst nach Release? Dürfte keinen wesentlichen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Sethek (12. September 2008)

Orgimar schrieb:


> Sage nun auch mal was dazu obwohl ich eigentlich in Flame Threads (so wie es langsam ausartet) nix sag
> (snip)
> Was wollt ihr ??? WAR ist zur zeit Beta die kostenlos ist. also bleibt mal ruhig. wartet das Release ab. Wenn die Server ab dem 18. stabil laufen ist doch alles in Butter und dann sehen wir mal


*linkes Auge beginnt nervös zu zucken...die rechte Hand wandert langsam aber stetig zum Griff der rostigen Axt, die für alle Fälle immer neben dem Schreibtisch steht*



> (der mit "The Bards Tale" angefangen hat "MMO´s" zu zocken (anno 1985) ;-)



*An Stirn patsch*
Mist noch eins, Ich hab damals auch Mangar vertrimmt und von Hand kryptische vier-Buchstaben-Kombinationen eingegeben a la P O S T für den poison strike vom conjuror...

Nur...scheinbar sind mir dabei die vielen anderen Mitspieler komplett entgangen. Dafür hatte der server damals echt kaum downtimes. Naja, BTX > Internet, scheinbar.


----------



## malima (12. September 2008)

Fresh87 schrieb:


> Eine blöde Frage: Bleibt die Grafik so wie sie ist? (irgendwie wär ich ein bisschen enttäuscht, wenns wirklich so bleibt wie jetzt)


wilst du aoc grafick und beim keep raid deine kiste aus den fenster werfen weil es dan unspielbar ist oder die jetzige und spielbare ???


----------



## Eli (12. September 2008)

> Um 15 Uhr MESZ fahren wir alle europäischen Server der Open Beta herunter, um den Patch für die Version 4.1.1 aufzuspielen. Dies wird ungefähr eine Stunde in Anspruch nehmen. Wir informieren euch, sobald die Server wieder verfügbar sind.


Das steht auf der offiziellen Seite. Da steht nur, dass es eine Stunde dauern wird, den Patch aufzuspielen. NICHT, dass die Server in einer Stunde wieder on kommen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (12. September 2008)

Ich denke mal, bei GOA glaubt man, die Beta werde heute beendet, und fährt die Server deswegen erst Sonntag zum Headstart wieder hoch.

So unwahrscheinlich finde ich das bei denen garnicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enao (12. September 2008)

Immer dieses ewige geheule. Klar ich würde jetzt auch lieber spielen als vor dem Pc zu sitzen und darauf zu warten das sich entlich was tut, aber ich bin mir sicher das man gerade alles dafür tut, das die Server hochgefahren und die Leute wieder spielen können.
Und das man nicht permanent auf dem laufenden gehalten wird finde ich jetzt auch nicht so wild. Ich denke mal die sind gerade damit beschäftigt das Spiel an´s laufen zu bekommen. Also entscheidet Euch mal ob ihr lieber, wenn möglich, ohne Probleme spielen oder Nachrichten lesen wollt. Und mal ehrlich, ich brauche keine "Nachrichten" darüber das man vermutlich gerade irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Spiel hat, da kann man wohl anhand der "überschrittenen" Zeit selbst drauf kommen. Abgesehen davon stand da UNGEFÄHR eine Stunde..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitsu (12. September 2008)

malima schrieb:


> wilst du aoc grafick und beim keep raid deine kiste aus den fenster werfen weil es dan unspielbar ist oder die jetzige und spielbare ???




WTF ~~


----------



## Bamboocha1337 (12. September 2008)

Enao schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon stand da UNGEFÄHR eine Stunde.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ungefähr sollte aber nicht +-400% heißen


----------



## d3nn!X (12. September 2008)

An alle die goa's arbeit damit rechtfertigen dass es eine Beta ist.

Die Angestellten von GOA haben auch eine Ausbildung hinter sich und machen ihre arbeit bis jetzt nicht ziemlich ordentlich . Wenn ich solche Leistungen bringe würde ich hochkant ausm betrieb fliegen. Der Service ist einfach schlecht ..Beta gameplay etc find ich sehr gut .


----------



## Thug (12. September 2008)

Eli schrieb:


> Das steht auf der offiziellen Seite. Da steht nur, dass es eine Stunde dauern wird, den Patch aufzuspielen. NICHT, dass die Server in einer Stunde wieder on kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, und wir bitten um Klarheit, kann echt nicht zu schwer sein  ein paar Infos rauszurücken, wann es denn ungefähr weiter geht  oder?...


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

vatan01 schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich ich mag WAR zwar. Das Spiel ansich ist meiner meinung nach sehr gelungen es fesselt mich auch sehr. Aber ich hasse einfach GOA. Das hab ich bei DAoC gemacht und dachte das die inzwischen gelernt haben müssten wie man die sache anzugehen hat aber es ist immernoch das gleiche. Ich bin ebenfalls der festen meinung das GOA die patches nicht pünktlich wie die amis releasen werden. Gibts ne möglichkeit das Spiel über die Ami server zu spielen ohne GOA abhängig zu sein?


Du musst das aber wissen dass die Amis viel viel strenger sind mit ihren Regeln und ihren Aussagen das sieht man am besten in ner amerikanischen Firma... Sicherheitsvorschrift: Gurt anhaben auf nem Parkplatz... 1tes mal vergessen kriegt man ne Warnung 2tes mal Rausschmisss...
und bei uns in Europa ---> GOA ------> Keine Disziplin denen ist alles egal die wollen nur Kohle sehen und nichts dafür tun am besten wäre es wenn jeder 50 Euro zahlen würde für ne E-mail wo Warhammer online age of reckoning drin steht mit nem Bild aber das ist noch zuviel Arbeit¨! KEINE DISZIPLIN¨! DIE SOLLEN MAL WAS LERNEN VON DEN AMIS¨!


----------



## Silvanoshei (12. September 2008)

malima schrieb:


> wilst du aoc *grafick* und beim keep raid deine kiste aus den fenster werfen weil es dan unspielbar ist oder die jetzige und spielbare ???


made my day xD


----------



## vatan01 (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Du musst das aber wissen dass die Amis viel viel strenger sind mit ihren Regeln und ihren Aussagen das sieht man am besten in ner amerikanischen Firma... Sicherheitsvorschrift: Gurt anhaben auf nem Parkplatz... 1tes mal vergessen kriegt man ne Warnung 2tes mal Rausschmisss...
> und bei uns in Europa ---> GOA ------> Keine Disziplin denen ist alles egal die wollen nur Kohle sehen und nichts dafür tun am besten wäre es wenn jeder 50 Euro zahlen würde für ne E-mail wo Warhammer online age of reckoning mit nem Bild drin wär aber das ist noch zuviel Arbeit¨! KEINE DISZIPLIN¨! DIE SOLLEN MAL WAS LERNEN VON DEN AMIS¨!



Hast recht. Wie kann man nu ein Ami acc ham? Gibs ne möglichkeit?


----------



## Sethek (12. September 2008)

Enao schrieb:


> Immer dieses ewige geheule. Klar ich würde jetzt auch lieber spielen als vor dem Pc zu sitzen und darauf zu warten das sich entlich was tut, aber ich bin mir sicher das man gerade alles dafür tut, das die Server hochgefahren und die Leute wieder spielen können.
> Und das man nicht permanent auf dem laufenden gehalten wird finde ich jetzt auch nicht so wild. Ich denke mal die sind gerade damit beschäftigt das Spiel an´s laufen zu bekommen. Also entscheidet Euch mal ob ihr lieber, wenn möglich, ohne Probleme spielen oder Nachrichten lesen wollt. Und mal ehrlich, ich brauche keine "Nachrichten" darüber das man vermutlich gerade irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Spiel hat, da kann man wohl anhand der "überschrittenen" Zeit selbst drauf kommen. Abgesehen davon stand da UNGEFÄHR eine Stunde.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Mit der rostigen Axt ein kleines, flauschiges Tier abschlacht*
So, und für jeden, der wieder "omfg, beta, ne, lol" schreibt bzw den Inhalt in anderer Form wiedergibt, stirbt noch eins von den Kleinen.


----------



## OldboyX (12. September 2008)

Selbst die Info

"Wir haben Probleme und wissen leider nicht wann es wieder läuft"


wäre besser als gar keine Info. GOA sollte das wissen, so etwas gehört zum guten Ton und zu vernünftigem und glaubwürdigem Marketing / Image...


----------



## colorfulstan (12. September 2008)

> Ich denke mal, bei GOA glaubt man, die Beta werde heute beendet, und fährt die Server deswegen erst Sonntag zum Headstart wieder hoch.
> 
> So unwahrscheinlich finde ich das bei denen garnicht



I lol´d


----------



## Slaargh (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> KEINE DISZIPLIN¨! DIE SOLLEN MAL WAS LERNEN VON DEN AMIS¨!



Bitte, ihr Götter da oben... macht was, erlöst die Welt von solchen Leuten.


----------



## akoras (12. September 2008)

ich unterschreibe das mittlerweile auch... und beisse mir in den hintern dass ich schon vorbestellt habe... schade für das game, was wirklich sehr geil ist... aber die Beziehung zum "Kunden" sollte da ebenfalls an erster Stelle stehen, dann sieht man vielleicht über kleine Probleme hinweg!


----------



## Elbaroma (12. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> An alle die goa's arbeit damit rechtfertigen dass es eine Beta ist.
> 
> Die Angestellten von GOA haben auch eine Ausbildung hinter sich und machen ihre arbeit bis jetzt nicht ziemlich ordentlich . Wenn ich solche Leistungen bringe würde ich hochkant ausm betrieb fliegen. Der Service ist einfach schlecht ..Beta gameplay etc find ich sehr gut .



Vielleicht bezieht sich "Open Beta" auf den Status der Leute, die gerade bei GOA damit beschäftigt sind, die Server zum laufen zu kriegen. 16 jährige pickelige Nerds als Praktikanten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (12. September 2008)

Naja, seit dem Beta release wurde man (bzw ich) sehr von GOA entäuscht.

Ich musste gerade überlegen, ob es überhaupt *eine* Sache gab, die seit
dem Beta release vernünftig lief? Ich könnte zumindest nichts aufzählen.

Ich konnte erst nach 4 Tagen des eigentlichen Beta starts anfangen zu spielen.
Das was GOA innerhalb dieser Tage geliefert hat, war eine große Lachnummer. 

Und anscheinend geht es fröhlich weiter.

Nun wurde der Patch *eigentlich* für rund ~9-10 Uhr angekündigt, also zu einer
Zeit zu der eher wenige Zocken - hey das klingt sogar vernünftig.
Tja, aber da wurde wohl mal wieder nichts draus.

Neue Ankündigung - Patch kommt um 15 Uhr, Server werden 1 Stunde offline sein (vorrausichtlich).
Ok gut, jetzt haben wir knapp 20.00 Uhr und es läuft kein Server.

Ich weiß nicht, wie man das noch nennen könnte, unfähig trifft da schon garnichtmehr zu.


Ganz ganz entäuschend. Ich musste auch lachen, als ich gelesen habe, das sich die Headstart
User ihren Account erst am Sonntag aktivieren lassen können. Oh mein lieber Scholli, wie bin ich
gespannt, wenn das nicht vernünftig läuft, dann gute Nacht GOA!

WAR ist ein großartiges Spiel, GOA trägt dazu allerdings nichts bei.

mfG


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> *Mit der rostigen Axt ein kleines, flauschiges Tier abschlacht*
> So, und für jeden, der wieder "omfg, beta, ne, lol" schreibt bzw den Inhalt in anderer Form wiedergibt, stirbt noch eins von den Kleinen.


xD Psychopath


----------



## Silvanoshei (12. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Selbst die Info
> 
> "Wir haben Probleme und wissen leider nicht wann es wieder läuft"
> 
> ...


Das wär doch sinnlos da es offensichtlich ist dass die (wiedermal) Probleme haben^^. Von daher ist es zwar nicht gerechtfertigt von GOA, uns ohne Information zu lassen, aber im Endeffekt würde es doch auch nichts verändern, oder? Die wissen ja nichtmal ANNÄHERND ungefähr wie viel Zeit sie für was auch immer brauchen!


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> *Mit der rostigen Axt ein kleines, flauschiges Tier abschlacht*
> So, und für jeden, der wieder "omfg, beta, ne, lol" schreibt bzw den Inhalt in anderer Form wiedergibt, stirbt noch eins von den Kleinen.




Und ich brenne für jedes mal einen Chaos nieder (vielleicht stehe ich ja hinter DIR)
Ach und mein BIld ist kein witz sondern ne warnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitsu (12. September 2008)

Server sind wieder online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Bitte, ihr Götter da oben... macht was, erlöst die Welt von solchen Leuten.


wie meinste das?


----------



## Der Mephisto (12. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> *Mit der rostigen Axt ein kleines, flauschiges Tier abschlacht*
> So, und für jeden, der wieder "omfg, beta, ne, lol" schreibt bzw den Inhalt in anderer Form wiedergibt, stirbt noch eins von den Kleinen.



Jetzt ermutige sie doch nicht noch. ;-)


----------



## Slaargh (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> wie meinste das?



Genau so wie ich es sage.


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

Wie ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt, sind die Server für die Open Beta aufgrund des Patch für die Version 4.1.1 noch nicht wieder erreichbar. Unsere Techniker arbeiten zusammen mit Mythic an dem Problem, können uns momentan jedoch keine zeitliche Einschätzung geben. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Verzögerung. --- neueste war news


----------



## Elbaroma (12. September 2008)

Mitsu schrieb:


> Server sind wieder online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*dornenbusch über staubigen boden springen seh*

wo sind die leute hin?


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Wie ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt, sind die Server für die Open Beta aufgrund des Patch für die Version 4.1.1 noch nicht wieder erreichbar. Unsere Techniker arbeiten zusammen mit Mythic an dem Problem, können uns momentan jedoch keine zeitliche Einschätzung geben. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Verzögerung.

DIE SUPER ENTSCHULDIGUNG¨!¨!¨!


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

jetzt last die jungs von goa und co mal machen das wird schon... neben bei tut nicht das Mythic unternehmen die patches und co? Nicht das alles GOA in die schuhe geschoben wird xD! Kann ja auch sein das seit dem Patch unerwartet größere Probleme aufkahmen und die das jetzt fixen ^^ oder unsere chars sind alle gelöscht und die haben angst jetzt die Server hochzufahren und denn geschrei kleiner kinder ausgesetzt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... bleibt wohl ein Mysterium bis die server wieder on sind!


----------



## _Miche_ (12. September 2008)

> Wie ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt, sind die Server für die Open Beta aufgrund des Patch für die Version 4.1.1 noch nicht wieder erreichbar. Unsere Techniker arbeiten zusammen mit Mythic an dem Problem, können uns momentan jedoch keine zeitliche Einschätzung geben. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Verzögerung.



Quelle: http://www.war-europe.com


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Mitsu schrieb:


> Server sind wieder online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was erzählst du nix geht¨!


----------



## vatan01 (12. September 2008)

Gebt mir doch ma ne antwort ey, gibs ne möglichkeit auf US server zu spielen. Also US version irgendwo kaufn und auf den servern zocken. Ich will echt keine 40€ für GOA ausgeben. Die sucken einfach derb. Tut mir echt leid für all die die am WE die version kaufen und sich beim reggen quälen werden.


----------



## Jamil (12. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

es kam leider zu unvorhergesehenen Schwierigkeiten und unser Tech Team ist gerade mit Mythic dabei, das Problem zu beheben - wir können derzeit allerdings noch keine Zeitangaben geben.

Ihr könnt das Ganze auch auf unserer Website nachlesen.

Bitte verzeiht die Verzögerung


----------



## colorfulstan (12. September 2008)

War-europe.com schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt, sind die Server für die Open Beta aufgrund des Patch für die Version 4.1.1 noch nicht wieder erreichbar. Unsere Techniker arbeiten zusammen mit Mythic an dem Problem, können uns momentan jedoch keine zeitliche Einschätzung geben. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Verzögerung.



Das hätte man sich jetzt vielleicht etwas früher zu lesen vorgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

hmm ok nachtrag...
was ist schwarz und hängt an einem Kabel?

... nen GOA Techniker xD

...jungs kratzt denn von der wand legt nen neues Kabel und gut ist ^^


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

mann mich nervts dass ich immer wenn ich schauen muss die bestätigung dass ich alles gelesen habe neu machen muss...
nicht so schlimm wie 414 aber nervig


----------



## Long_Wolf (12. September 2008)

hm "nur" 5h15Min bis mal ne Erklärung kommt, das ging ja richtig fix...


----------



## soulstrider (12. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Ich konnte erst nach 4 Tagen des eigentlichen Beta starts anfangen zu spielen.



Na immerhin, ich konnte noch gar nicht spielen.

Gruss
 Soul


----------



## Mitsu (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> was erzählst du nix geht¨!




Gnhihihih Musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemonskunk (12. September 2008)

Wäre schade , wenn so ein tolles Produkt , durch so einen unähigen Haufen wie GOA kaputt gemacht wird. 
Man kann nur hoffen , dass sich Mythic da einen besseren Partner sucht; weil großartig schlechter kanns eigtl. eh ned laufen.


----------



## Zenek (12. September 2008)

Jamil schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es kam leider zu unvorhergesehenen Schwierigkeiten und unser Tech Team ist gerade mit *Mythic* dabei, das Problem zu beheben - wir können derzeit allerdings noch keine Zeitangaben geben.
> 
> ...



Yeahhh Mythic ist mit an Board.
Dann gehts wohl fixxer *hoff* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Jamil schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es kam leider zu unvorhergesehenen Schwierigkeiten und unser Tech Team ist gerade mit Mythic dabei, das Problem zu beheben - wir können derzeit allerdings noch keine Zeitangaben geben.
> 
> ...



Wissen wir¨! Aber danke dass einer von GOA mal die Foren liest und seinen ganzen Mut zusammen nimmt die Kaffepause beendet und was postet... thx...


----------



## wtiger78 (12. September 2008)

> Wie ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt, sind die Server für die Open Beta aufgrund des Patch für die Version 4.1.1 noch nicht wieder erreichbar. Unsere Techniker arbeiten zusammen mit Mythic an dem Problem, können uns momentan jedoch keine zeitliche Einschätzung geben. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Verzögerung.


----------



## _Miche_ (12. September 2008)

Jamil schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es kam leider zu unvorhergesehenen Schwierigkeiten und unser Tech Team ist gerade mit Mythic dabei, das Problem zu beheben - wir können derzeit allerdings noch keine Zeitangaben geben.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wo du gerade da bist. Eure Webseite funktioniert mit dem FF 3.0.1 nicht. Ich kann die aktuelle News nicht öffnen, sondern es wird immer die vorletze News geöffnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MF2888 (12. September 2008)

Da morgen eh Betaende ist können sie die Server doch gleich unten lassen. Lohnt doch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2008)

Ohja in knapp einer Woche MAL EBEN nen neuen Partner suchen... SUPER IDEE...

Denkt ihr auch mal nach bevor ihr Scheiße verzapft?


----------



## Sixxkiller (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Wie ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt, sind die Server für die Open Beta aufgrund des Patch für die Version 4.1.1 noch nicht wieder erreichbar. Unsere Techniker arbeiten zusammen mit Mythic an dem Problem, können uns momentan jedoch keine zeitliche Einschätzung geben. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Verzögerung.
> 
> DIE SUPER ENTSCHULDIGUNG¨!¨!¨!




Was Goa sich in den letzten Tagen leistet, ist unter aller Sau!
Selbst bei einem Patch aufzuspielen scheinen die mächtig überfordert zu sein, und ich kann nur hoffen das man sich von diesem Verein bald trennt.
So etwas hab ich noch bei keinem anderen Online Game erlebt, selbst in einer Beta Endphase nicht.

Was soll denn erst am 14. / 15. und 18. passieren?
Ich sehe da ganz ehrlich schwarz und ich glaube kaum das wir ohne weiteres am Release Tag dann auf die Server zugreifen können.

Cheers Sixx


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

Brenn! Ketzter
@MF2888


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

hmm ich bezweifel ob das wirklich einer von GOA ist... wieso heist der Jamil und hat nur 2 posts xD


----------



## OldboyX (12. September 2008)

> Das wär doch sinnlos da es offensichtlich ist dass die (wiedermal) Probleme haben^^. Von daher ist es zwar nicht gerechtfertigt von GOA, uns ohne Information zu lassen, aber im Endeffekt würde es doch auch nichts verändern, oder? Die wissen ja nichtmal ANNÄHERND ungefähr wie viel Zeit sie für was auch immer brauchen!



Klar ist es offensichtlich, aber die News bedeuten einen Aufwand von 30 Sekunden, egal was da drinnen steht.

Wenn dein Kumpel für 16 Uhr einen Besuch ankündigt, aber um 20 Uhr noch nicht da ist, dann 

-ist es egal, dass er noch nicht da ist
-hast du sicher auch bemerkt, dass er noch nicht da ist

aber

-wäre es wirklich schön, wenn er dir um 16:05 in einem SMS (welches ihn ein müdes Lächeln kostet) kurz mitteilt, dass er nicht kommen kann, irgendwann später kommt, oder aber gegen 21 Uhr kommt.

Wenn du das nicht so siehst, dann tut dir eine News erst recht nicht weh. Für Leute die das auch so sehen aber, würde eine Newsmeldung die Glaubwürdigkeit / das Image der Firma steigern, wieso also sollte GOA nichts dazu sagen?

Zuletzt nochmal zum Mitschreiben: Ob sie nun News schreiben oder nicht, das verlängert den Patchvorgang keinesfalls. Die News reinstellen dauert 30 Sekunden...


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

He Sterni hat auch nich viele posts und heiß Sterntaler...


----------



## malima (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> Wie ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt, sind die Server für die Open Beta aufgrund des Patch für die Version 4.1.1 noch nicht wieder erreichbar. Unsere Techniker arbeiten zusammen mit Mythic an dem Problem, können uns momentan jedoch keine zeitliche Einschätzung geben. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Verzögerung. --- neueste war news


wie so nocht von donnerstag auf freitag wie so zum wochenende heut kannst wieder zocken knicken und morgen um 8 uhr ist wohl die beta dicht na gz goa


----------



## heretik (12. September 2008)

Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber ich persönlich bin froh um jeden, der "wieder zurück zu WoW" geht.

Und zur Professionalität bei WoW: Ja, zweifelsohne, die kriegen das immer oder zumindest meistens hin. Allerdings auch mit wöchentlicher Server-Downtime. GOA hat das auch in DAoC schon immer anders gehandhabt, und jedes andere MMORPG das ich kenne baut ebenfalls auf seltenere, dafür aber umfangreichere Server-Downs. Und das kann dann eben auch zu Überschreitungen der ETA führen.

Abgesehen davon... zahlt im Moment schon jemand Abo-Gebühren? Also warum die Meckerei?


----------



## Alwina (12. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo du gerade da bist. Eure Webseite funktioniert mit dem FF 3.0.1 nicht. Ich kann die aktuelle News nicht öffnen, sondern es wird immer die vorletze News geöffnet
> 
> ...



Das dürfte an dir liegen . Bei mir funktioniert der FF 3.0.1 einwandfrei , kann auch die aktuelle News lesen


----------



## karlos123 (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Wissen wir¨! Aber danke dass einer von GOA mal die Foren liest und seinen ganzen Mut zusammen nimmt die Kaffepause beendet und was postet... thx...



Bitte hör auf das Game zu zocken, dein rumgeheule und unkonstruktive Kritik nervt.

Ohne Leute wie dich sind wir besser dran.

Danke.


----------



## _Miche_ (12. September 2008)

Zambie schrieb:


> hmm ich bezweifel ob das wirklich einer von GOA ist... wieso heist der Jamil und hat nur 2 posts xD



Dann hat er das bord gehackt weil er in Gruppe GOA ist?


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber ich persönlich bin froh um jeden, der "wieder zurück zu WoW" geht.
> 
> Und zur Professionalität bei WoW: Ja, zweifelsohne, die kriegen das immer oder zumindest meistens hin. Allerdings auch mit wöchentlicher Server-Downtime. GOA hat das auch in DAoC schon immer anders gehandhabt, und jedes andere MMORPG das ich kenne baut ebenfalls auf seltenere, dafür aber umfangreichere Server-Downs. Und das kann dann eben auch zu Überschreitungen der ETA führen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon... zahlt im Moment schon jemand Abo-Gebühren? Also warum die Meckerei?



Tötet ihn er ist ein KETZER¨!


----------



## Amilin (12. September 2008)

Genau ey ....


----------



## Darkfire (12. September 2008)

nur so neben bei es liegt nicht nur an GOA sondern auf an EA das die server nciht gehen


----------



## Mitsu (12. September 2008)

Darkfire schrieb:


> nur so neben bei es liegt nicht nur an GOA sondern auf an EA das die server nciht gehen



Nicht am lieben Gott?


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Bitte hör auf das Game zu zocken, dein rumgeheule und unkonstruktive Kritik nervt.
> 
> Ohne Leute wie dich sind wir besser dran.
> 
> Danke.


Das ist kein rumgeheule sondern eine Feststellung¨!


----------



## OldboyX (12. September 2008)

Es geht nicht um die Downtime oder das Überschreiten der ETA...


----------



## -Tinza- (12. September 2008)

Zenek schrieb:


> Yeahhh Mythic ist mit an Board.
> Dann gehts wohl fixxer *hoff*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


finds eher positiv das sich nen CM mal bei der community meldet und sich nit nur im hauseigenen forum an der bleuen schrift aufgeilt...
ausserdem finde ich auch patch in der beta schon ne gute leistung, schade nur das es sich doch so stark verzögert


----------



## heretik (12. September 2008)

Darkfire schrieb:


> nur so neben bei es liegt nicht nur an GOA sondern auf an EA das die server nciht gehen



Hä? Wieso das denn?


----------



## Tic0 (12. September 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber ich persönlich bin froh um jeden, der "wieder zurück zu WoW" geht.
> 
> Und zur Professionalität bei WoW: Ja, zweifelsohne, die kriegen das immer oder zumindest meistens hin. Allerdings auch mit wöchentlicher Server-Downtime. GOA hat das auch in DAoC schon immer anders gehandhabt, und jedes andere MMORPG das ich kenne baut ebenfalls auf seltenere, dafür aber umfangreichere Server-Downs. Und das kann dann eben auch zu Überschreitungen der ETA führen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon... zahlt im Moment schon jemand Abo-Gebühren? Also warum die Meckerei?



Warum muss ich für etwas Zahlen um meckern zu dürfen?

Desweiteren Zahlen wir (bzw manche) bald dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist nunmal Fakt, dass das was da abläuft sehr mies ist. Ob ich dafür Zahle oder nicht ändert
daran nichts. Ich glaube auch nicht das GOA sich denkt "Hey, die Zahlen doch noch nichts, jetzt
stellen wir uns mal extra dumm an" - ich denke sogar, das sie sich (eigentlich) besondere
mühe geben (sollten) um schonmal zu zeigen "Hey, wir können es, der Release wird super"...

Aber im ernst, wer glaubt derzeit an einen "reibungslosen" Release?

Probleme gibt es immer, verzögerungen u.s.w - kein Problem, aber GOA überspannt das ganze eindeutig.


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo du gerade da bist. Eure Webseite funktioniert mit dem FF 3.0.1 nicht. Ich kann die aktuelle News nicht öffnen, sondern es wird immer die vorletze News geöffnet
> 
> ...



Passiert mit IE 7 auch. Mit meinem Firefox 3 geht es.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Wanad (12. September 2008)

es ist noch immer Beta. Das wird sich noch alles ändern sonst wird Mythic kurzen prozess mit GOA machen. Diese Probleme stören mich im moment überhaupt net...ihr habt nix gezahlt für die Beta! Seid froh dass ihr überhaupt zu so viele spielen konntet und net am release testen müsst und vielleicht entäuscht werdet...und überhaupt Probleme können immer auftreten und das gerade bei einer OPEN BETA wo nur noch die sachen wie balance und so getestet werden und die letzten bugs behoben werden...


----------



## Darkfire (12. September 2008)

Mitsu schrieb:


> Nicht am lieben Gott?



doch an dem natürlich auch aber nur weil du so dumme fragen stellst


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber ich persönlich bin froh um jeden, der "wieder zurück zu WoW" geht.
> 
> Und zur Professionalität bei WoW: Ja, zweifelsohne, die kriegen das immer oder zumindest meistens hin. Allerdings auch mit wöchentlicher Server-Downtime. GOA hat das auch in DAoC schon immer anders gehandhabt, und jedes andere MMORPG das ich kenne baut ebenfalls auf seltenere, dafür aber umfangreichere Server-Downs. Und das kann dann eben auch zu Überschreitungen der ETA führen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon... zahlt im Moment schon jemand Abo-Gebühren? Also warum die Meckerei?




Und schon der Zweite der brennt...
Hier wird nur über GOA hergezogen nich über uns und WoW hat nich so große kompetenz die haben auch oft so lange gebraucht (zeitl. verschoben, ja , aber immer noch genauso lange). Ausserdem JA ICH HABE SCHON GEZAHLT DU INTELLIGENZBOLZEN, FÜR DIE PRE-ORDER(ALSO AUCH FÜR DIE OPEN-BETA)
@ Wanad oh bald haben wir schon ein oster feuer ich freu mich auf die maiskolben


----------



## karlos123 (12. September 2008)

Ja dann behalt deinen geistigen Abfall für dich.
Ich kotz mich hier auch nicht aus.

Achja es gibt auch richtige Foren indenen sich die Community Manager vorstellen.
Solltest dich mal in eines begeben, dann weißte wer Hadil ist.

Hier weiß man ja das man von hirnlosen überrant wird..


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2008)

Schließt den Verdammten Thread endlich liebe Mods!
90% sind sowieso nur Mitläufer und bashen und flamen hier rum, weils grad cool ist GOA niederzumachen...
Genau diese 90% haben mit Sicherheit nicht mal Ansatzweise was von DAoC gesehen... wie auch wenn man grad in den Windeln steckte...

Der Thread ist so dermaßen unnütz und bringt nichts außer das alle dämlich rumflamen können, dumme Witze reißen und sonst nichts...
Und danke GOA für ihre Arbeit und ich hoffe inständigst das Mythic euch weiter behält denn das hält solche Flachpfeifen wie hier nur vom Spiel ab!

Offlinemaker: NEIN du hast nichts bezahlt, die PreOrder ist eine ANZAHLUNG auf das eigentliche Spiel und somit völlig Kostenlos... außer du warst so unglaublich dumm und hast dich bescheißen lassen


----------



## Sarasish (12. September 2008)

Das wir da net früher drauf gekommen sind ..... Ja er ist es ..  Bastard Operator From Hell arbeitet für GOA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurleen (12. September 2008)

wenn goa scheinbar mitliest kleine anregung macht nen offizielles forum das könnt ihr dann auch gleichzeitig verwenden um eure kunden auf dem laufenden zu halten , feedback zu erhalten und es gäb eine zentrale stelle wo man sich zum game informieren kann und man müsste nicht jedes fan forum durchsuchen.
vorraussetzung wär natürlich eine gewisse kritikfähigkeit und dass man nicht sofort alles was einem nicht passt closed


----------



## heretik (12. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht das GOA sich denkt "Hey, die Zahlen doch noch nichts, jetzt
> stellen wir uns mal extra dumm an" - ich denke sogar, das sie sich (eigentlich) besondere
> mühe geben (sollten) um schonmal zu zeigen "Hey, wir können es, der Release wird super"...



Ne Beta ist für genau solche SuperGAUs doch da. Auch wenn offenbar immer noch ne Menge Leute glauben dass Beta nichts anderes bedeutet außer "mal für lau ne Woche das Spiel anzocken ob's mir gefällt".

Ich für meinen Teil bin froh dass es jetzt gescheppert hat und nicht am Montag. Und wenn's am Montag scheppert dann fange ich auch erst dann zu schreien an wenn's keinen Tag ersetzt gibt dafür... und das hat GOA eigentlich in der Vergangenheit immer gemacht.


----------



## Mitsu (12. September 2008)

Darkfire schrieb:


> doch an dem natürlich auch aber nur weil du so dumme fragen stellst



Uhm, ja klar, du hast recht ^.^ steht ja im zusammenhang ^.^


----------



## _Miche_ (12. September 2008)

Larison schrieb:


> Passiert mit IE 7 auch. Mit meinem Firefox 3 geht es.
> 
> Gruß
> Lari



Die Seite scheint wohl ein Problem mit dem Chace von den Browsern zu haben... Wenns nicht funktioniert, Cache leeren und dann sollte es wieder funktionieren.
Nervig, aber wenns hilft


----------



## Dread01 (12. September 2008)

Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert wieviel fachkundige Administratoren und IT-Spezialisten sich hier tummeln.

Da MMO´s keine Ähnlichkeit mit Legosteinen haben kann es wesentlich mehr Probleme geben als bei benannten Lego´s.

Bevor Ihr immer die "alten Geschichten" rausholt wann mal wer, was gemacht hat sollte dem einen oder anderen evtl. wieder ins Gedächtniss kommen das es sich hier um eine Beta handelt (was bisher ja auch kaum ca. 2 Millionen mal erwähnt wurde in diesem und in anderen Threads).

Ergo, solange alles in der Testphase ist, kein Geld kostet und die User das Angebot kostenfrei nutzen können sollten die jenigen die nur am miesmachen sind, sich vllt. fragen ob sie nicht besser warten bis zum Release oder aber erst nach Start (1-2 Monate) einsteigen.


----------



## Ebon (12. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Schließt den Verdammten Thread endlich liebe Mods!
> ...



Nein ich brauch Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zeigt auf Signatur*

*Füttern plz*

*Danke*


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (12. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Schließt den Verdammten Thread endlich liebe Mods!
> 90% sind sowieso nur Mitläufer und bashen und flamen hier rum, weils grad cool ist GOA niederzumachen...
> Genau diese 90% haben mit Sicherheit nicht mal Ansatzweise was von DAoC gesehen... wie auch wenn man grad in den Windeln steckte...
> 
> ...



Ich hege langsam Zweifel an deiner Person bzw. an deiner Objektivität. Normalerweise müssten 100% bashen nicht nur 90.

Käffchen... :>


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Schließt den Verdammten Thread endlich liebe Mods!
> 90% sind sowieso nur Mitläufer und bashen und flamen hier rum, weils grad cool ist GOA niederzumachen...
> Genau diese 90% haben mit Sicherheit nicht mal Ansatzweise was von DAoC gesehen... wie auch wenn man grad in den Windeln steckte...
> 
> ...


Nope ich muss dich entäuschen ich habe es extra deswegen bei einem anderen anbieter gekauft... aber die pre order ist teil der ce also zahlt man auch dafür du Blitzgneisser (wer nicht weis was das heißt solls googlen).
ABER ich bin auch dafür den thread zu schließen da passiert nur so n sche**


----------



## DaCe (12. September 2008)

Für mich hört sich das momentan so an:

MIMIMI, ich kann ned WAR spielen obwohl die mir das versprochen haben... mimimi
MIMIMI, ich will jetzt war spielen, ich hab dafür gezahlt... mimimi (stimmt ned, das Geld wird euch auf das Spiel angerechnet und wenn ihr´s dadurch ned kauft habt ihr sogar Geld gespart!)
MIMIMI, GOA bekommt garnix hin, die sind total unfähig und sollten sofort gegen ne andere Firma XY ausgetauscht werden!
MIMIMI, in WoW is alles viel besser und es war auch IMMER besser...mimimi (Totaler Unsinn, ich bin seit dem ersten Tag in WoW dabei und ich hatte unmengen an Serverdowns, meistens sogar zu den
            besten Raidzeiten und teilweise bei Bosstries!)

Denkt ihr ned wenn ihr dann später für das Game zahlt, dass ihr keine Spieltage gutgeschrieben bekommt wenn sowas längere Zeit passiert? Ich denke schon. 

Momentan hat niemand, ich sag´s nochmal, NIEMAND auch nur die kleinste Berechtigung auch nur über irgendwas zu meckern. Ab dem 18. könnt ihr dann, aber momentan is es eben noch die OPEN-BETA, auch wenn manche von euch das ned wahr haben wollen.

Also macht am Freitag Abend was anderes als dumm vorm PC zu hocken und rumzuflamen wegen Gründen die keine sind.

Und jetzt los.. flame me!


----------



## heretik (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> JA ICH HABE SCHON GEZAHLT DU INTELLIGENZBOLZEN, FÜR DIE PRE-ORDER(ALSO AUCH FÜR DIE OPEN-BETA)



Du hast das Spiel angezahlt, nicht mehr oder weniger.

Und danke für den Intelligenzbolzen. Schonmal deine Signatur angeschaut? Da ist ein Rechtschreibfehler drin der den zweiten Witz ruiniert. Nur soviel zu dem Thema...


----------



## Derail (12. September 2008)

Ihr könnt euch aufregen, wenn ihr spielt und dafür euer Geld bezahlt und nicht jetzt ...

Das ist ne Beta und mir ist es lieber das die Server jetzt rumspinnen, statt beim RLS.


Gruß
Derail


Edit: 
Anzahlen hin oder her, das sind 5 Euro von eurem Spiel, ihr habt sie nur vorher ausgegeben und sie werden verrechnet. Dafür dürft ihr auch früher starten und bekommt nen Item.
Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Kredit für GOA etc...
Eigentlich habt ihr für ne PreOrder bezahlt die AUßERDEM einen OpenBeta Zugang enthält.


----------



## soefsn (12. September 2008)

Ok Server bleiben erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit Offline.

Sterne hat sich gemeldet das es wohl mal wieder ein Problem gibt und das es nicht zeitlich abschätzbar ist.

*SCHEISSE VERDAMMTE LASST FÄHIGE MENSCHEN AN DIESE SERVER*​
Bei den Amis klappt das doch auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## Tic0 (12. September 2008)

Ich freu mich schon auf den release, anscheinend haben wir ja dann die 
erlaubnis hier schön rumzuflamen. Das wird schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Hm ich zocke jezzt auch seid dem 10ten schon macht echt fun.. bin noch net sicher welche klasse (eig mag ich feuer an sich net ich mag eher blitze und so) Allerdings macht der feuermage einfach am meisten damage (hatt dafür eben keinerlei slow effekte oder andere beeinflussungen)

Aeh .. was wollt ich jezzt? Achja^^ es geht ja um die server, Hm naja ich hoffe das goa das endlich hinbekommt.. Habe mich auch vorhin gewundert als ich auf die seite für infos ging um 18 uhr und da stand das die server um 15 uhr wieder online sein sollen.. Naja sehr eigenartig !!


----------



## Wanad (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> Und schon der Zweite der brennt...
> Hier wird nur über GOA hergezogen nich über uns und WoW hat nich so große kompetenz die haben auch oft so lange gebraucht (zeitl. verschoben, ja , aber immer noch genauso lange). Ausserdem JA ICH HABE SCHON GEZAHLT DU INTELLIGENZBOLZEN, FÜR DIE PRE-ORDER(ALSO AUCH FÜR DIE OPEN-BETA)
> @ Wanad oh bald haben wir schon ein oster feuer ich freu mich auf die maiskolben



du hast nix für die beta bezahlt...also ich hab auch pre order und die hat 5 euro gekostet das ist net nur um beta sondern das wesentliche die 3 tage vorher...was bringt ein beta char? der wird gelöscht und von dem wird nie mehr geredet...also für mich kp aber naja wenn du problem damit hast ist deine auffassung...


----------



## Dread01 (12. September 2008)

Wie schade dass das kein Playstation spiel ist was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

lest erst mal was ich am ende von seite 12 geschrieben habe bevor ihr mecker ok? 
und behalte deine Rechtschreibfehler für dich das is mir doch wurst
Ausserdem hatte ich bis jezz noch kb drauf is doch eh egal


----------



## karlos123 (12. September 2008)

Wirklich lustig finde ich das die Mods in diesem Forum wirklich nichts machen.


----------



## Mitsu (12. September 2008)

Ähm, Leute mal eine Frage....

Flamed und basht ihr in RL auch so rum? Wenn Mami mal kein Essen macht, oder wenn die Werbung vorm Kinofilm zu lange dauert? 

Erschreckend ^.^

Bitte, bitte hört auf rumzuweinen .. es ist nur ein Spiel und es ist ja noch nicht mal draußen!!

Traurig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brachial (12. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de139&lang=de

Wie ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt, sind die Server für die Open Beta aufgrund des Patch für die Version 4.1.1 noch nicht wieder erreichbar. Unsere Techniker arbeiten zusammen mit Mythic an dem Problem, können uns momentan jedoch keine zeitliche Einschätzung geben. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Verzögerung.


(das hat aber verdammt lange gedauert bis sich da mal einer zu Wort meldet)


----------



## Symatry (12. September 2008)

btw

welche klasse hat den blitze?


----------



## heretik (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> lest erst mal was ich am ende von seite 12 geschrieben habe bevor ihr mecker ok?
> und behalte deine Rechtschreibfehler für dich das is mir doch wurst



Dann lauf weiter mit deiner Legastheniker-Signatur rum und beleidige die Intelligenz anderer Forenteilnehmer, ist mir auch Wurst. Solang durch deine Meckerei die Server schneller wieder laufen ist mir alles recht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2008)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Ich hege langsam Zweifel an deiner Person bzw. an deiner Objektivität. Normalerweise müssten 100% bashen nicht nur 90.
> 
> Käffchen... :>



Also zählen kann ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich zähle mich, die wenigen anderen und den GOA Mitarbeiter zusammen als 10%... sieht immer besser als als 0,1%


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

zu deiner info ich BIN Legastheniker 
und ändern deine flames etwas an meinen? nur in der hinsicht dass es mehr werden oder?


----------



## Ichweissnichts (12. September 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Nein ich brauch Punkte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich füttere ja schon fleissig und.......OH: DER IST ABER PUTZIG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde nur, Mythic sollte bei GOA mal Druck machen, dass die Informationspolitik mal besser wird. Ja, es ist nur die Beta, aber wieso sollte man davon ausgehen, dass zum Headstart in 2 bzw. 3 Tagen in der Hinsicht  plötzlich alles besser wird?

Ansonsten kann man aus meiner Sicht nicht viel meckern: Server liefen super, in 1 Woche gerade mal 2 Abstürze ohne irgendwelche Folgen, Stabilität der Server war gut, da kann sich manch anderes Spiel auch Wochen nach Release eine Scheibe abschneiden. 

Ich lege Wert auf Kundenservice, und der muss seitens GOA wesentlich besser werden!


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Symatry schrieb:


> btw
> 
> welche klasse hat den blitze?


Leider keine sonst würd ich die spielen^^ Meinetwegen auch wenn sie nix kann nur style xD


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Ich füttere ja schon fleissig und.......OH: DER IST ABER PUTZIG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau das mein ich, so und jezz reg ich mich ab
(hab eh schon keine aktionspunkte mehr^^)


----------



## heretik (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> zu deiner info ich BIN Legastheniker
> und ändern deine flames etwas an meinen? nur in der hinsicht dass es mehr werden oder?



Ja, JEDER MMORPG-Spieler der in der Schule nicht aufgepasst hat und ständig in der Rechtschreibung schludert ist Legastheniker. Ich glaube wirklich wenn man diese ständigen Selbst-Outings zusammennehmen würde käme man auf ne Quote von gut 10 % Legasthenikern in MMORPGs.

Nö, aber irgendwas muss man ja machen solang die Server down sind.


----------



## Symatry (12. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Leider keine sonst würd ich die spielen^^ Meinetwegen auch wenn sie nix kann nur style xD



mhh schade, hätte wirklich style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (12. September 2008)

Ja, bin jetzt dann auch weg. Frohes Warten noch, wir sehen uns ab Montag auf einem Server eurer Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> zu deiner info ich BIN Legastheniker
> und ändern deine flames etwas an meinen? nur in der hinsicht dass es mehr werden oder?




Hmpf.. Ich hoffe du bist es echt, ich bin es nämlich und es geht mir Tierisch aufn sack das JEDER der einfach zu faul ist sich an die Rechtschreibregeln zu halten meint er habe LRS... kopier mal dein zertifikat ^^


----------



## soefsn (12. September 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Ja, bin jetzt dann auch weg. Frohes Warten noch, wir sehen uns ab Montag auf einem Server eurer Wahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da sei dir bei GOA mal nicht so sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

Eben und wir flamen, ausserdem isses mir doch total bohne ob du mir glaubst dass ich legastheniker bin, ausserdem hab ich nen notendurschnitt von 1,5 du schlaumeier, red nich von was wovon du nichts weist


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Symatry schrieb:


> mhh schade, hätte wirklich style
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jpe ich liebe blitze.. Ich verstehe auchnet warum alle Hauptchars in animes oda sowas oder die helden immer Feuer haben und alle das toll finden .. Nen blauer blitz der sich in 20 einzelne elektronische bänder teilt.. - gibt es was stylischeres?^^ Fast Homo-Erotisch xD


----------



## Ashrami (12. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Hmpf.. Ich hoffe du bist es echt, ich bin es nämlich und es geht mir Tierisch aufn sack das JEDER der einfach zu faul ist sich an die Rechtschreibregeln zu halten meint er habe LRS... kopier mal dein zertifikat ^^



Eindeutig NERD! btw lasst den gedanklichen Dünschiss fließen MÄNNER!


Weitermachen!


----------



## Mitsu (12. September 2008)

Schade das man so feststellen muss wie die Zukunft in unserem Land ausschaut ~~

Jeder 3. rennt nurnoch stotternd und sabbernd durch die Gegend und wenn man die Zeitung liest, bekommt man durch die Rechtschreibung Kopfschmerzen ^.^

Leute schaut bissl tv oder spielt an euch herum. Durch euer Weinen laufen die Server auch nich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wenn überhaupt noch jemand in der Lage ist zu Lesen oder nicht im Sonnenlicht nen Herzanfall bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Hmpf.. Ich hoffe du bist es echt, ich bin es nämlich und es geht mir Tierisch aufn sack das JEDER der einfach zu faul ist sich an die Rechtschreibregeln zu halten meint er habe LRS... kopier mal dein zertifikat ^^




keine sorge bin wirklich einer aber das liegt in meiner familie hab eher problem mim groß und kleinschreiben als mit der normalen rechtschreibung.... naja auch egal


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> Eben und wir flamen, ausserdem isses mir doch total bohne ob du mir glaubst dass ich legastheniker bin, ausserdem hab ich nen notendurschnitt von 1,5 du schlaumeier, red nich von was wovon du nichts weist


Hm du bist kein legastheniker... Allgemein ist es so das Legastheniker zwar viele fehler machen, Aber ne VERDAMMT Gute Grammatik haben.. dein satz war netmal annähernt deutsch, ICh tippe einfach mal auf Außländer (nein kein Rassismuss^^


----------



## karlos123 (12. September 2008)

Geistiger Abfall immer Wilkommen im Buffed Forum.


----------



## vatan01 (12. September 2008)

Also ich gehe davon aus das wenn gleich die Server on gehen alle nerds die server stürmen werden und alles wieder zusammenkrachen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jau hf leuts das wird gleichn gaudi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Symatry (12. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Jpe ich liebe blitze.. Ich verstehe auchnet warum alle Hauptchars in animes oda sowas oder die helden immer Feuer haben und alle das toll finden .. Nen blauer blitz der sich in 20 einzelne elektronische bänder teilt.. - gibt es was stylischeres?^^ Fast Homo-Erotisch xD



Hehe ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl Feuer auch was hat, wenn es richtig dargestellt wird.

Najo man sieht sich in WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Geistiger Abfall immer Wilkommen im Buffed Forum.


mhm Gymnasium ist geistiger Abfall^^


----------



## DaCe (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> Eben und wir flamen, ausserdem isses mir doch total bohne ob du mir glaubst dass ich legastheniker bin, ausserdem hab ich nen notendurschnitt von 1,5 du schlaumeier, red nich von was wovon du nichts weist



Sagte die Person die direkt neben dem Goault Mutterschiff wohnt! *ROFL*


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (12. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Also zählen kann ich noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ging um die Leute die hier schreiben und ich benutzte das Wort "müssten". Und dass Du dich nicht dazu zählst ist genau mein Anlass an Deiner Objektivität zu zweifeln.

Vor der Tür wird es einem knallhart vorgelebt -> wer versagt muss gehen. Und hier im Forum ist die heile Welt (bei einigen Usern), wenn "professionelle" Firmen nichts gebacken kriegen? 

Nun muss ich erstmal niederknien und reflektieren. :>


----------



## malima (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> zu deiner info ich BIN Legastheniker
> und ändern deine flames etwas an meinen? nur in der hinsicht dass es mehr werden oder?


reg dich doch net auf über so ein klappspaten er ist es nicht wert


----------



## karlos123 (12. September 2008)

In Szene Word 2007 neben 414


(>°_°)> Nerd ! <(°_°<)


----------



## Horde deadman (12. September 2008)

wenn ihr in eurem Patch Fenster auf Patch update 19:45 klickt kommt ihr auf diese Seite. 

http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=en140&lang=en

Da entschuldigen Sie sich sowie ichs verstanden hab. Die Nachricht hat einfach nocht nicht auf deutsche Seite ihren Weg gefunden. Da seht ihr dass sie doch ein bischen schlechtes Gewissen darüber haben und es und mitteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Hm du bist kein legastheniker... Allgemein ist es so das Legastheniker zwar viele fehler machen, Aber ne VERDAMMT Gute Grammatik haben.. dein satz war netmal annähernt deutsch, ICh tippe einfach mal auf Außländer (nein kein Rassismuss^^




Bin Wiener und die grammatik is dahin weil ich saumäßig wütend bin/war und mein kumpel gard guitarhero auf voller lautschtärke spielt (aua)


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2008)

Ich predige sicher keine Heile Welt oder sage das GOA das großartig macht (abgesehen davon das soviele Leute gehen :->)
Ich sage nur das 90% hier nur aus dem einen Grund herumbashen weil es grad cool ist und keine Ahnung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Sagte die Person die direkt neben dem Goault Mutterschiff wohnt! *ROFL*




Wasn daran rofl?


----------



## Alwina (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> Eben und wir flamen, ausserdem isses mir doch total bohne ob du mir glaubst dass ich legastheniker bin, ausserdem hab ich nen notendurschnitt von 1,5 du schlaumeier, red nich von was wovon du nichts weist



Preiset den Herrn , bei diesem Notendurchschnitt sind alle seine Aussagen gottes gleich und somit Gesetz .

PS.: Ich hasse Angeber


----------



## DaCe (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> Wasn daran rofl?



Tja, wenn du das ned selbst weisst...

Aber was soll man mit dir auch groß diskutieren, du bist eben 14, genau wie ich dachte! ;-)


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

Alwina schrieb:


> Preiset den Herrn , bei diesem Notendurchschnitt sind alle seine Aussagen gottes gleich und somit Gesetz .
> 
> PS.: Ich hasse Angeber




les was er vorher geschrieben hat und reg dich doch nich DARÜBER auf
es gibt sachen über die kann mann sich viel ergiebiger aufregen


----------



## Psalma (12. September 2008)

aaaaaaaah....mal bitte alle runter kommen....... ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

ja stimmt wir kommen ganz von thema ab... frage mich warum der thread immer noch nich geschlossen ist


----------



## assist69 (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitsu (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> les was er vorher geschrieben hat und reg dich doch nich DARÜBER auf
> es gibt sachen über die kann mann sich viel ergiebiger aufregen




Ja, zum Beispiel über Menschen mit kleinen Geschlechtsorganen die meinen müssen die interanonymität ausnutzen um sich selber einzureden Toll zu sein, worüber manch andere zu lachen haben ....

und bitte .. ich meine NIEMANDEN hier ^^

Achja, der Thread is sinnlos, von daher hätte er auch von vornerein geschlossen werden können ^.^ Deswegen schweift hier auch alles ab weils nix sninvolles zu sagen gibt ..^^


----------



## vonzi (12. September 2008)

grrrr


----------



## vonzi (12. September 2008)

omg leute das ist ne beta..... bei wow lief die beta auch net besser und auch 1 jahr nach dem start gabs noch soclhe probs von wegen server nicht pünktlich on... und sogar heute gibts das noch also wow suport ist au net der beste .... wartet doch einfahc ab lasst warhammer ein halbes jahr am markt sein dann wird das sicher laufen .... ABER BITTE LASST DIESES SCHEISS GESCHIMPFE ÜBER GOA ODER SONNST NOCH WEM!!!!

wenn euch was nit passt dann spielt doch WOW weiter und gut is.....



                                             mfg


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

Mitsu schrieb:


> Ja, zum Beispiel über Menschen mit kleinen Geschlechtsorganen die meinen müssen die interanonymität ausnutzen um sich selber einzureden Toll zu sein, worüber manch andere zu lachen haben ....
> 
> und bitte .. ich meine NIEMANDEN hier ^^




mann das macht mich echt sprachlos ich glaube das is die größte selbsterkenntnis die ich bis jetzt gehört habe


----------



## Felundarka (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Audara (12. September 2008)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das GOA die Zeit heute nutzt um evtl. noch ein paar weitere Arbeiten an den Servern zu verrichten, ein bissel patchen und dann halt am Netzwerk, Infrastruktur, Backup was weiss ich zu tüfteln, evtl. noch den ein oder anderen Offline WAR server mit integrieren der im falle der volllaufenden Server bei release zeitnah dazugeschaltet werden kann.
Vielleicht hat GOA den Patch für die Server selbst noch nicht erhalten oder hat den Prakti grade drangesetzt um schnell noch ein paar Übersetzungen von questtexten ins Spiel zu prügeln, da bietet sich jede Menge Spekulationsfreiheit an um sinnfrei zu sinnieren oO

Gruß
Audara


----------



## Gnadelwarz (12. September 2008)

So, wenn hier nicht bald Ruhe einkehrt muss ich das Vorhängeschloss rauskramen.


----------



## Mitsu (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> mann das macht mich echt sprachlos ich glaube das is die größte selbsterkenntnis die ich bis jetzt gehört habe







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut das du nun Sprachlos bist ^.^


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

@Gnadelwarz SCHNELL MACH DAS das wird immer sinnloser (obwohl es das schon immer war)


----------



## malima (12. September 2008)

ich glaub goa hat nich keine email bekommen des wegen haben die auch kein zugang zum server nach dem neustart


----------



## _Miche_ (12. September 2008)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> So, wenn hier nicht bald Ruhe einkehrt muss ich das Vorhängeschloss rauskramen.



Nicht warten, machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> @Gnadelwarz SCHNELL MACH DAS das wird immer sinnloser (obwohl es das schon immer war)



mach es nicht^^ Du musst GOA net schützen...


----------



## Predator8000 (12. September 2008)

Ja bitte schliessen, die Leute sollen mal etwas Reallifen! ;D


----------



## DaCe (12. September 2008)

Ach Gnadel, sei ned so.. wir diskutieren hier mit 14jährigen Österreichern die neben Goault Mutterschiffen wohnen, was erwartest du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackmatrix (12. September 2008)

Beta hin oder her!
Finde das die Probleme die bis jetzt aufgetreten sind doch ein wenig an ihren image rütteln!
Auch wenn es jetzt noch ne beta ist und man zwangsweise drüber wegsehen muss auch wenn es ärgerlich ist,frage ich mich ob es ab dem 18 auch zu solchen problemen kommen wird?

ich persönlich kann ja mit den wartezeiten leben ist ja kein welt untergang ma hat ja auch noch rl!Aber Die Schleppenden und Infos mit den Abschluss Text das sie um verständniss bitten nervt mich nur ein wenig!

Sie mögen ja wohl viel zutun haben (Verständlich) aber da wird doch wohl ein Praktikant oder meinetwegen die putze rummlaufen die ein wenig an infos schreibt woran es nun hängen bleibt mit den servern!

und sollte da nur stehen das sie gerade ne kaffeepause machen und auf den pizza lieferanten warten wäre schonmal ein anfang!


----------



## Hickstone (12. September 2008)

stellt euch nicht so an,ist immer noch ne beta und wer lieber WOW zum 1000000 mal illidan legt,soll das doch bitte machen und die erwachsenen Warhammer spielen lassen.


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Ach Gnadel, sei ned so.. wir diskutieren hier mit 14jährigen Österreichern die neben Goault Mutterschiffen wohnen, was erwartest du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mann das passiert wenn man bei der genforschung in der DNA den code fürs gehirn weglässt


----------



## Spyflander (12. September 2008)

GOA is sicher den ganzen Tag am kaffe trinken und lacht sich kaput über die spieler die nicht aufm server können -_-

Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher!!!!! genauso wies blizz immer macht und alle anderen mmorpg publisher^^


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Hickstone schrieb:


> stellt euch nicht so an,ist immer noch ne beta und wer lieber WOW zum 1000000 mal illidan legt,soll das doch bitte machen und die erwachsenen Warhammer spielen lassen.



xD geiler Post^^ WAR ftw!


----------



## xavxav (12. September 2008)

Wieso das Thema schließen wenn nur die Wahrheit geschrieben wird und wenn wir uns nicht hier aufregen dürfen werden wir halt in ein anderes forum gehn


----------



## Pente (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> mach es nicht^^ Du musst GOA net schützen...




Was hat das mit GOA schützen zu tun? Wir können wohl von euch erwarten, dass ihr euch an die Netiquette haltet. Mehr verlangen wir nicht.


----------



## DaCe (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> Mann das passiert wenn man bei den gentest in der DNA den code fürs gehirn weglässt



Made my Day!


----------



## Mitsu (12. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Ach Gnadel, sei ned so.. wir diskutieren hier mit 14jährigen Österreichern die neben Goault Mutterschiffen wohnen, was erwartest du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gnhihihi Das wäre ein gutes Schlusswort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh nun bissl Tv guggen xD viel spass noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

macht denn Sinnlosen Thread zu wer GOA hasst darf auf meine SIG klicken und somit eine mächtige Bestie beschwören die GOA frisst ^^


vvvvvvvv EXTRA FÜR ALLE GOA HASSER ADOPTIERT vvvvvvvvvv


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (12. September 2008)

HAt den mal wer gelesen??? Das JOB Angebot auf war-europe.com.....

Träumst du davon, deine beruflichen Fähigkeiten und deine Leidenschaft für Computerspiele miteinander zu verbinden? Warum schließt du dich dann nicht dem GOA-Team an? Wir teilen deine Leidenschaft, sind freundlich und haben mehr als acht Jahre Erfahrung als Betreiber von MMOs. Unser Team ist unser Kapital und wir zählen darauf, dass es uns helfen wird, immer mehr spannende Spiele dem europäischen Publikum zugänglich zu machen.

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning(tm) wird unser nächstes großes MMORPG sein und wir wollen, dass es riesig wird! Viele neue Positionen sind für dieses und andere GOA-Spiele zu vergeben. Wenn du interessiert bist und Teil dieses Abenteuers sein willst, schau dir die Stellenangebote auf der Webseite unseres Partners CPL an.


desweiteren bekommen die ammis sogra den 404er viel angenehmer serviert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predator8000 (12. September 2008)

Dace was hast du gegen Österreicher?

Reichste mir mal nen Nürnberger Keks?

Ich will auch war spielen aber ich denke ich mal RL Beta an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkcyber123 (12. September 2008)

los leute hört auf zu diskutieren die Server sind wieder on
los Server on gogogo


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Was hat das mit GOA schützen zu tun? Wir können wohl von euch erwarten, dass ihr euch an die Netiquette haltet. Mehr verlangen wir nicht.


Du musst das aber verstehen als WAR Zocker du kannst ja auch net zocken^^ Hast aber sicher in der Closed Beta gezockt wir net^^


----------



## SavatageRoyo (12. September 2008)

Ich will hier ja nicht die Stimmung vermiesen, aber ihr könnt euch schonmal darauf einstellen das jeder Patchday chaotisch ablaufen wird; und es regelmässig Probleme bei den wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten geben wird. Ich dachte GOA hätte sich gebessert seit DAoC aber wegen dem 414 Spektakel und der heutigen Verzögerung geb ich die Hoffnunf auch schon wieder auf.


----------



## wtiger78 (12. September 2008)

Darkcyber123 schrieb:


> los leute hört auf zu diskutieren die Server sind wieder on
> los Server on gogogo



netter versuch ruhe ins Forum zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaCe (12. September 2008)

Predator8000 schrieb:


> Dace was hast du gegen Österreicher?
> 
> Reichste mir mal nen Nürnberger Keks?
> 
> ...



In Nürnberg gibt´s keine Kekse, ich kann dir aber gern nen Elisenlebkuchen oder ne Nürnberger Rostbratwurst reichen! ;-)


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

A2E-DoubleH schrieb:


> HAt den mal wer gelesen??? Das JOB Angebot auf war-europe.com.....
> 
> Träumst du davon, deine beruflichen Fähigkeiten und deine Leidenschaft für Computerspiele miteinander zu verbinden? Warum schließt du dich dann nicht dem GOA-Team an? Wir teilen deine Leidenschaft, sind freundlich und haben mehr als acht Jahre Erfahrung als Betreiber von MMOs. Unser Team ist unser Kapital und wir zählen darauf, dass es uns helfen wird, immer mehr spannende Spiele dem europäischen Publikum zugänglich zu machen.
> 
> ...


lasset euch net verführen es sind alles lügen^^


----------



## Ascían (12. September 2008)

Darkcyber123 schrieb:


> los leute hört auf zu diskutieren die Server sind wieder on
> los Server on gogogo



Ich weiß net von welchen Servern du sprichst, zumindest die WAR-Server sind bei mir immer noch ausgegraut.


----------



## Mitsu (12. September 2008)

Darkcyber123 schrieb:


> los leute hört auf zu diskutieren die Server sind wieder on
> los Server on gogogo




Der zieht nicht mehr ^.^

Aber ist bestimmt nett anzusehen wie einge sich nun mit zittern versucht haben einzuloggen  ^.^


----------



## Phobius (12. September 2008)

d3nn!X schrieb:


> dicken /sign
> 
> das hat sogar WoW immer hinbekommen ...


Mag sein dass die Server Online waren, Spielbar war es aber über Monate trotzdem net (zumindest am Patch Day)

Und das ist ne Beta ...
Beta = Demo
Demo = Testen
Beta = Kostenlos (zumindest für die Spieler)

Es ist ärgerlich wenn etwas nicht klappt, ja, aber das zeigt mal wieder in welche Richtung sich die Userschaft entwickelt.

Und das man für no nen Schmarren täglich 30 neue Threads aufmachen muss ... 

Naja, genug aufgeregt


----------



## Blackmatrix (12. September 2008)

Hat wer lust über Icq n wenig zu daddeln so zum Zeitvertreib?


----------



## Black_Hawk (12. September 2008)

jop xD


----------



## xavxav (12. September 2008)

Leute schreibt weiter die Server sind noch down xD


----------



## Pente (12. September 2008)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Du musst das aber verstehen als WAR Zocker du kannst ja auch net zocken^^ Hast aber sicher in der Closed Beta gezockt wir net^^



Ich habe nie behauptet den Missmut und den Ärger nicht zu verstehen. Dennoch kann man die Kirche beim Dorf lassen. Die Entwickler / Support Mitarbeiter sind auch nur Menschen und ich verstehe absolut nicht wieso man immer direkt persönlich beleidigend werden muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corina (12. September 2008)

Darkcyber123 schrieb:


> los leute hört auf zu diskutieren die Server sind wieder on
> los Server on gogogo



und ich habs auchnoch geglaubt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sislayer (12. September 2008)

Jo ... also ich finds echt zum kotzen

Zuerst kauft ma sich den Sch... damit mas sich mal vorab anschauen kann und dann bekommt ma gleich ! EINE GANZE WOCHE ! zeit dafür, wobei die hälfte davon die registrierung net funktioniert. Und dann machen sie auch noch den absoluten NOOB fehler am wochenende zur hauptspielzeit zu patchen (unter der woche oder in der nacht is ja nicht genug zeit dafür), wo doch von vornherein klar war dass sies net auf die reihe bekommen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Thumbs up - ihr habts echt drauf die community zu vergraulen! 

Find das Spiel und den Support schon zum ..... noch bevor ichs gespielt habe!

Euer Gimps bOons And more Team


----------



## Möndchen (12. September 2008)

Also hier mal ein paar Fakten.

1. Der Beta Key war kostenpflichtig und wurde von einigen bezahlt, das war im März, rechnet euch für die 9 Euro die Zinsen aus, damals hieß es die open Beta kommt im Juni, aber trotz alledem ist damit ein rechtlicher Kaufvertrag abgeschlossen worden.
Dieser ist von beiden Seiten verpflichtend.

2. Da ich die close Beta auch gespielt habe kann ich nur sagen das dem Provider diese Probleme bekannt waren.

3. Jedes MMORPG hat mit Anfangsschwierigkeiten zu tun, es ist dann nur vom Marketing abhängig ob man seine Kunden enttäuscht , damit verliert, oder sich was einfallen läßt.

4. Man kann sich nicht streiten wer schlimmer ist in diesem Genre, Fakt ist eins , das vieles WoW gleicht und damit bekannt war was passieren kann, das einzige was anders hier ist , ist das PvP System.

5. Mit AOC kann man schon gar nicht vergleichen, weil dort auf bessere Grafik und ein sehr sensibles neues Kampfsystem aufgebaut wurde und somit keine Erfahrungen damit da waren.

6. Die Grafik läßt sehr zu wünschen übrig, aber wenigsten kann man es dadurch auch noch auf nem 486 spielen.

7. Jeder muss wissen wofür er sein Geld rauswirft.

Und zu guterletzt so etwas wie heute darf einfach nicht passieren, und schon gar nicht nach dem Disaster mit dem Betaregistrierungen.


So nun könnt ihr weiterflamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predator8000 (12. September 2008)

Das weiss ich auch --- > Du verstehst auch gar nix DaCe -_-

Und hast du schon was vernünftiges gegen österreicher?
Nein nicht die Bratwürste oder die Lebkuchen, bitte niiiiiiiicht! AAAGH!!!!

WAAAAGH!


----------



## Gnadelwarz (12. September 2008)

ok.. da hier weiterhin nur gespammt wird is die Party zuende.
Wer auf die Idee kommt nen zweit Thread zum Thema zu starten kriegt direkt ne verwarnung.


----------

